# Post a picture of your desktop!



## njodis

Soooo, take a screenshot of your desktop and post a picture of it!

I have no idea what this wallpaper is, but I liked it, so I use it. :lol

edit: deleted


----------



## SJG102185

mine


----------



## X33

^ that looks great.

I change mine every few months. Here's the latest one,


----------



## nothing to fear

damn mine was deleted. :x 
there was no nudity, just a bit of an *** crack.
oh well


----------



## mserychic

It's really hard not to lick my screen :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder




----------



## nubly

mserychic said:


> It's really hard not to lick my screen :yes


agreed

agreed

:ditto


----------



## holtby43

I've had the same wallpaper for ages I just realised.


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^ooooooooooh that is very pretty!!^^

I want to go there! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75

My current wallpaper is the set of the "Price is Right" as of September, 2007. It was newly redone for Drew Carey. It has actually changed oh so slightly since he started. In my picture, the fmous "Goodson-Todman" flowers on the sides of the doors were all the same purple color across the stage. Now, I believe they are in a shade that matches each separate door.


----------



## njodis

Is that Windows 98? :b


----------



## TorLin

here is mine.









This character is an another artist, and asked him if i could use his image, i got his okay.
its not in the star wars movies, its outside the movie, so this is Expended Universe.


----------



## Kelly

I took this picture on Friday of Kentucky and the Ohio River.

I change my desktop almost daily, so I'll probably end up posting another one.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## tribute311




----------



## jchildr

Here's mine.


----------



## Just Lurking

Mine changes every 3-9 months. Right now it is Jasper National Park.


----------



## ANCIENT

how do you take a picture of it (i know there is a botton for it, but i don't think my hp computer has it).


----------



## JR87

ANCIENT said:


> how do you take a picture of it (i know there is a botton for it, but i don't think my hp computer has it).


on your keyboard there should be a 'print screen' button. this will copy whatever is currently showing on your computer. press it and open up paint, then paste the copied image of your desktop and save.


----------



## Qolselanu




----------



## ANCIENT

JR87 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you take a picture of it (i know there is a botton for it, but i don't think my hp computer has it).
> 
> 
> 
> on your keyboard there should be a 'print screen' button. this will copy whatever is currently showing on your computer. press it and open up paint, then paste the copied image of your desktop and save.
Click to expand...

my laptop doesn't have that botton. its a hp pavilion dv9500.


----------



## HangNail




----------



## Kelly

jchildr said:


> Here's mine.


Another fellow Vista user who doesn't like clutter on their desktop! 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## X33

Kelly said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fellow Vista user who doesn't like clutter on their desktop!
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly
Click to expand...

What about myself? I have Vista and minimal clutter on my screen. Few files were recent important ones, so I could not delete those but most of the screen is clean =)


----------



## JR87

ANCIENT said:


> JR87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you take a picture of it (i know there is a botton for it, but i don't think my hp computer has it).
> 
> 
> 
> on your keyboard there should be a 'print screen' button. this will copy whatever is currently showing on your computer. press it and open up paint, then paste the copied image of your desktop and save.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my laptop doesn't have that botton. its a hp pavilion dv9500.
Click to expand...

grrr. it should. it may be abbreviated as "prt scr" and/or shared with another key. look carefully. also if/when you find it, you may have to press down the *fn* button at the same time to capture your desktop.


----------



## Noca

Mine is too big to post so here the link

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn17 ... esktop.jpg


----------



## Gerard

Nice desktops, you people. I got a plain black background. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Drella

I had the standard "bridge" wallpaper supplied by Windows for the longest time. Mine is weird, but I like it.

Edit: You could see my internet activity, which was probably not a good thing, hah. I cropped and re-uploaded it.


----------



## nubly

that dull bridge wallpaper just wouldnt fit right with drellas rock follies personality.


----------



## Drella

Yeah, that's right nubly.... say my name. My _full_ name.


----------



## nightmahr

Too bad I can't get the print screen thing working. I have a lovely photo of a dismal sunset over an industrial wasteland on Lake Balkhash, Kazakhstan, and a lot of icons I never use (mostly software ad type stuff I can't be bothered to delete) cluttering half the screen.


----------



## Just Lurking

nightmahr said:


> Too bad I can't get the print screen thing working. I have a lovely photo of a dismal sunset over an industrial wasteland on Lake Balkhash, Kazakhstan, and a lot of icons I never use (mostly software ad type stuff I can't be bothered to delete) cluttering half the screen.


You could upload the original image file. That's what I did.


----------



## batman can

Yay for golf!


----------



## Chrysalii

here it is
The background is either a Martian sunrise or sunset,...I can't remember which.
I'm also really picky about my icons, computer, M and New Project must be at the top, while the top[ row is completely blank and it can only be 3 icons wide.


----------



## HoboQueen




----------



## Kelly

AdrianG said:


> What about myself? I have Vista and minimal clutter on my screen. Few files were recent important ones, so I could not delete those but most of the screen is clean =)


Minimal clutter is still clutter! </neat freak>

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nightmahr

true


----------



## darkangel

My current:


----------



## Lilfly

here goes

[attachment=0:11h2vrl5]funny-pictures-soylent-milk.jpg[/attachment:11h2vrl5]


----------



## Noca

nightmahr said:


> true


I forget how dismal this planet can look sometimes.


----------



## terrific81

glas said:


> You guys are so ... neat.
> I can easily accumulate a screen full of icons (it's happened a few times) so I've started to put (not sort) everything in folders then when that gets cluttered I put them in folders... so I have a bunch of folders in folders in folders. I'm a bit of a hoarder so I don't want to delete any of it. It's kind of like how I am with bookmarking webpages too... if I don't create new folders It'll take me over a minute to scroll through all my saved pages.
> 
> And I'm actually serious about the amount of bookmarks I have saved.
> Look at how little the scroll bar is haha... it's insane.


hmm well my eyes rnt that great but is that SAS forums at the top? good choice :lol


----------



## SebFontain




----------



## LostinReverie

Just kiddin' people.


----------



## Drella

haha, Christ, Reverie. 
Although, I did the same thing on another message board few years ago, except I just made a collage of one guy who posted 984394324 pictures of himself every day.


----------



## Kelly

Libby wins for best desktop!

Here is my current. A bridge on the Main river in Frankfurt, Germany.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Slow Polk

Kelly I like you pics.

I found mine on http://www.skyscrapercity.com/ They have some very talented photographers on that site.


----------



## nothing to fear

LostInReverie said:


> Just kiddin' people.


 :lol


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll200/Epikrail/cluster****.jpg

im a messy boy ops


----------



## mserychic

Fine submissions from everybody but the judges have decided LostInReverie wins the thread! Way to go









(Judges were in no way influenced by being featured in winning submission)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon

mserychic said:


> (Judges were in no way influenced by being featured in winning submission)


Made me laugh! :lol

I'd post my own desktop, but it looks just like Marylandgreeneyes' desktop, so you've already seen it. I'm another messy boy.


----------



## odd_boi_out

Here's mine:


----------



## Tasha

.......


----------



## Classified

LiR has a lot of friends, maybe she doesn't realize it. 

I am weird and have 6 desktops. I may have to take over an entire page in this thread. :lol

[attachment=2:1iawcy35]Screenshot1.png[/attachment:1iawcy35]
[attachment=1:1iawcy35]Screenshot2.png[/attachment:1iawcy35]
[attachment=0:1iawcy35]Screenshot3.png[/attachment:1iawcy35]


----------



## Classified

3 more. :b

[attachment=2:3kiptmy1]Screenshot4.png[/attachment:3kiptmy1]
[attachment=1:3kiptmy1]Screenshot5.png[/attachment:3kiptmy1]
[attachment=0:3kiptmy1]Screenshot6.png[/attachment:3kiptmy1]


----------



## LostinReverie

Classified said:


> LiR has a lot of friends, maybe she doesn't realize it.


Yeah, putting photos of people on my desktop doesn't make them my friends, unfortunately.


----------



## Kelly

Did I mention that I change my desktop daily? 

This is a canal in Bruges, Belgium, that I took in 2002.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## estse




----------



## BeautifulSorta

My current desktop background. Jesse Malin - my musical idol and future husband. I don't care he's almost 20 years older than me.


----------



## Meee




----------



## Kelly

Okay, so I didn't take this one. 

I like it. It's pretty. It may last more than a day. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

glas that picture looks cool as hell


----------



## mserychic

Thought it was time to make a new wallpaper.. though it comes with the same problem as the last.


----------



## jchildr

Kelly said:


> Okay, so I didn't take this one.
> 
> I like it. It's pretty. It may last more than a day. :yes
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


----------



## Amocholes

I had to add a pair of boxers to mine.


----------



## Classified

LostInReverie said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> LiR has a lot of friends, maybe she doesn't realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, putting photos of people on my desktop doesn't make them my friends, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

I bet they would all be friends with you if they knew you in real life.


----------



## shadedmoon28




----------



## girlleo19

this is it


----------



## Kelly

jchildr said:


>


It really is. My friend who was over yesterday even said it was pretty. "Pretty and springy" were her words, actually.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ANCIENT

shadedmoon28 said:


>


AOL... :hug


----------



## Qolselanu

shadedmoon28, did you play Planetside!?<?


----------



## mserychic

I thought I'd gay it up a little so made this. err it's sideways for some reason


----------



## ANCIENT

^^^whats so gay about it?


----------



## mserychic

It's rainbowy :b


----------



## ANCIENT

huh? its dark. :con :stu 



you should gay-it-up some more. nice try though...


----------



## ANCIENT

i need to organize eveything.


----------



## venusfruit

This is my desktop. Behind it is my lovely red wall


----------



## Amocholes

I've been doing a lot with 3D rendering lately.


----------



## venusfruit

Amocholes said:


> I've been doing a lot with 3D rendering lately.


That's pretty cool. I like that


----------



## endtroducing

This is my current desktop.


----------



## endtroducing

And here's a random screenshot of a past desktop I had going on. I think it looked nice.


----------



## Untergang




----------



## Lilfly

I change mine a lot


----------



## venusfruit

My desktop is all @#$%ed up now, for some reason. 

Take a look. Does anyone know what happened here? lol

My computer must be possessed! WTF?


----------



## Untergang

LMAO! You right clicked the quote button on here and put set as desktop. LOL I'm laughing pretty hard.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Classified said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> LiR has a lot of friends, maybe she doesn't realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, putting photos of people on my desktop doesn't make them my friends, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they would all be friends with you if they knew you in real life.
Click to expand...

Exactly! I do consider myself her friend. I'm one of those weird ppl who call internet ppl that I like my friends. And I don't even care if ppl think I'm tardo for thinking that. I like you Libby and I told you I am your friend whether you like it or not. I just saw that pic for the first time. That is awesome! I love it! I do believe it deserves grand prize! :yes

:squeeze

There are a lot of cool desktops here! Wow! Awesome! :yes


----------



## venusfruit

Untergang said:


> LMAO! You right clicked the quote button on here and put set as desktop. LOL I'm laughing pretty hard.


Really? LOL

That's @#$%ing hilarious! :lol


----------



## srschirm

My desktop at work!


----------



## spinal97

Here's mine


----------



## TheGecko

never mind


----------



## holtby43

GordonGecko said:


> My laptop


A black and white golden gate bridge? That's a little depressing, lol.


----------



## TheGecko

Yep


----------



## Polar

My desktop


----------



## Noca

Toscy said:


> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> My laptop
> 
> 
> 
> A black and white golden gate bridge? That's a little depressing, lol.
Click to expand...

Place where people go to die, i agree, pretty depressing to look at.


----------



## nothing to fear

golden gate is the bridge with the highest suicide rate. saw a documentary on it.. extremely depressing.


----------



## TheGecko

Why don't you all post your own stuff instead of making me feel like ****


----------



## venusfruit

I changed my desktop again.


----------



## holtby43

GordonGecko said:


> Why don't you all post your own stuff instead of making me feel like ****


Sorry you feel like that, I only meant it as a harmless joke.  I actually like it as a wallpaper.


----------



## estse




----------



## nubly

:lol why is my face so shiny?


----------



## Kelly

Isn't it backwards? :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## person86

it's... my next car!

this picture gives me a hard-on when i look at it.

(not really).


----------



## Kelly

Herzog August Bibliothek with Lessing House in Wolfenbüttel, Germany, AKA "Where I'm going in just over two weeks." Pic taken last October.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca

person86 said:


> it's... my next car!
> 
> this picture gives me a hard-on when i look at it.
> 
> (not really).


one of the best cars ever made in my opinion


----------



## nothing to fear

person86 said:


> it's... my next car!
> 
> this picture gives me a hard-on when i look at it.
> 
> (not really).


_this _picture gives me a hard-on:


so very messy. need to clean it up.


----------



## nubly

Kelly said:


> Isn't it backwards? :con
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


not that i remember


----------



## Drella

Yes, nothing to fear, every desktop should contain Udo.. it's just a fact. Kelly's is German, at least, which is a start in the right direction.


----------



## estse

Had to go to an old standby.


----------



## Kelly

nubly said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it backwards? :con
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> not that i remember
Click to expand...

I was looking at it and thinking it was your avatar, but it's not. In your avatar you have the other arm raised. :doh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

.


----------



## Slothrop

Rarely, if ever, change my desktop.


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## CoconutHolder

^^awwwwwwwwwww so cute. :yes ^^


----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## SAgirl

I love your desktop the_outsider. It looks like there is hope once past that tunnel. Wow, that's a cool desktop.


----------



## huh

Simple and clean...


----------



## omgnoudidnt




----------



## Aloysius

.


----------



## ANCIENT

omgnoudidnt said:


>


i have that same background.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## rossifranklin

I like to keep the clutter to a minimum. I usually change the picture every few months (I take my own,) but I always have flowers.
[attachment=0:1z8fvq7c]Desktop.jpg[/attachment:1z8fvq7c]


----------



## refined_rascal

Here's mine. It has loads of crap on it; just like a real desktop!


----------



## holtby43

,


----------



## TheGecko

Don't laugh ops


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

GordonGecko said:


> Don't laugh ops


At what, the WALL-E background or the fact that you're using a Mac?

...¬_¬


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

rocknroll714 said:


> RAY16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh ops
> 
> 
> 
> At what, the WALL-E background or the fact that you're using a Mac?
> 
> ...¬_¬
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macs are **** dude.
Click to expand...

I totally agree... ¬_¬

But I'm not going to get into this same old debate/argument/fanboy flamefest again. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Drella

I now have this as a background:


----------



## Akane

Most of you probably won't appreciate how hard it was to setup but here's dual monitor ubuntu with a properly sized background image to cover both:


----------



## sctork

My desktop at work


----------



## Roberto

The utilitarian windows xp desktop, or just mess. it is comforting to me somehow.


----------



## millenniumman75

My current desktop is a background of nine pictures of the first week of the New Price is Right in 1972. My old one was the first set of 2007 Price is Right with Drew Carey. 

***Spoiler: the set of the Price is Right for 2008 is the nighttime Million Dollar set (with the squares) but with the daytime white floor. 
Plus! The Big Wheel gets a makeover to match the set.


----------



## refined_rascal

With Genuine Leicestershire clouds. 
[attachment=0:3e39hw0l]desktop.jpg[/attachment:3e39hw0l]


----------



## CopadoMexicano

windows home vista:


----------



## HangNail




----------



## Amocholes

Can't show the full screen version.

[attachment=0:1jwwba6c]Image1.jpg[/attachment:1jwwba6c]


----------



## danielk

My MacBook. I'm not at my PC at the moment.


----------



## Qolselanu

Hell of a way to get air support.


----------



## humblelulu

this is what my screen looks like, im gna change it though. im a bit bored of it now!
all ur other screen pics r inspiring me to change mine mehe


----------



## crazytomato

It's blurry, but whatever. I'm proud of this photo, for I am (not really) a master of focus.

GUESS MY FAVORITE PLANT AND WIN![attachment=0:yuz8mqrh]desktop.jpg[/attachment:yuz8mqrh]


----------



## humblelulu

> GUESS MY FAVORITE PLANT AND WIN!


o well umm obviously its a cactus..obviously! what do i win? oke


----------



## crazytomato

humblelulu said:


> GUESS MY FAVORITE PLANT AND WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> o well umm obviously its a cactus..obviously! what do i win? oke
Click to expand...

Sure, let's go with that :b~

Also, you win -$10 
Pay up? >>


----------



## Slothrop

crazytomato said:


> It's blurry, but whatever. I'm proud of this photo, for I am (not really) a master of focus.
> 
> GUESS MY FAVORITE PLANT AND WIN![attachment=0:1dt3k8rz]desktop.jpg[/attachment:1dt3k8rz]


Out of curiousity, how much did that cost you?


----------



## huh

Bwahaha...the "desktop" of my new toy


----------



## Slim Shady

crazytomato said:


> It's blurry, but whatever. I'm proud of this photo, for I am (not really) a master of focus.


Hey, you can use the "Print Screen" key on your keyboard to get a perfect image of your desktop. Just press this key, paste the image in paint and save it.

My own desktop is a complete mess. Boring.


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Sabreth




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## TorLin

i changed my just last.

[attachment=0:2gh5289n]currentdesktop_torlin.JPG[/attachment:2gh5289n]


----------



## jchildr

Here's my current desktop


----------



## imt

..............


----------



## solasum

Mine's just a plain black screen with too many icons. I wonder what that says about me.


----------



## vintagerocket

grotesque


----------



## Maiketh

Nothin' special


----------



## vintagerocket

oh no, it is from here: http://pokemilk.deviantart.com/gallery/
buncha "homebodies"


----------



## estse

I'm uninspired.


----------



## Ericisme

I'm a man of many backgrounds! The spaceship one is my current background though. :boogie


----------



## imt




----------



## namastecadet

heres mine.


----------



## bezoomny

'Bacchus and Ariadne' by Titian


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## RedTulip

Can someone please tell me how to transfer an image of my background to this forum? I'm kind of technically challenged. Thanks so much.


----------



## Neptunus

purpleice said:


> Can someone please tell me how to transfer an image of my background to this forum? I'm kind of technically challenged. Thanks so much.


Just figured out how myself: 
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Microsoft-Windows

Temple of Poseidon @ Sounion, Hellas: 2008 summer solstice moon


----------



## RedTulip

Thanks Phoebus!


Here's my current desktop.


----------



## The Raven

Got it from interfacelift


----------



## miminka

Here's mine: I took it out of the front window of the streetcar. Toronto, approaching Yonge & Dundas Sq.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

I change mine a lot
matt smith (he's not MY Doctor...but he'll do lol)
and Chompy my pink monster clock!


----------



## zookeeper

Laptop and desktop, respectively.


----------



## Chrysalii

I'm quite picky about the layout. There must be 3 complete collums on the left side, with the top row empty so the task bar doesn't overlap it. No more, no less.


----------



## tutliputli

'La femme l'eventail' by Gustav Klimt. I love that painting.


----------



## JFmtl

My laptop desktop, taken during class :time
It's a couple of hockey mascot playing hockey during the All-Star weekend in Montréal last February.


----------



## Toad Licker

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1992/grizzly_river.html


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Your Crazy

zookeeper said:


> Laptop and desktop, respectively.


"The Enrichment Center is committed to the well being of all participants. Cake and grief counseling will be available at the conclusion of the test. Thank you for helping us help you help us all."


----------



## tree1609

The picture is the old farm house, and i don't know why but i just love it.


----------



## Medicine Wheel

mine


----------



## steelmyhead

nice moon gadget.. i didn't know such a thing existed


----------



## Medicine Wheel

Now I don't have to leave the house to see how far along the moon is


----------



## Zeddicus

Where'd you get that neat side gadget?


----------



## Genelle

http://i27.tinypic.com/10gze53.jpg


----------



## Zeddicus

Before:

http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/1370/desktop1l.jpg

After:

http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/2390/desktop2.jpg


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's mine.


----------



## rdrr

http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/enwycee/dsktop.jpg


----------



## Tristram




----------



## Some Russian Guy

here's mine


----------



## miminka

I'm trying to decide between these two; the B&W one is yet another of Toronto (my favourite place in the whole wide world) which I altered and the other is a compilation of pictures taken in a photobooth of myself and Meghan. I'm the one in the golden shirt.


----------



## zomgz

It's so simple it hurts!


----------



## Darkjackwolf

My favorite show of all time is my background.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## zomgz

am i the only one who can't stand having their taskbar at the bottom? I always have to have mine at the top lol...


----------



## Chrysalii

I put mine on top. I did it when I was messing around, and I prefer it up there.
Hooray for the 90 day evaluation of Windows 7 Enterprise. I was getting sick of the bar bugging on me when I put it on top.








I still have vista installed on this computer, it will be gone when I get my upgrade, and my 7 testing partition will be too, as you can see this is only good for 90 days. (hooray for the half off discount they had a couple months ago).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^ i just wanted to say Xpadder is awesome


----------



## miminka

Doodles... and photobooth strips.


----------



## bookscoffee

Alright here's mine. Its my nieces and nephews.


----------



## supersoshychick

nothing special lol


----------



## Medicine Wheel

.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

I dunno why, I just love strange, over-the-top photoshopped images like this.


----------



## nightrain




----------



## ecotec83

I'd post mine but it is a complete mess right now. I need to do some house cleaning. Once i get windows 7 installed i'll get a pic up.


----------



## rachelynn

Here is my desktop at the moment


----------



## slaughter in the vatican

I love these kind of threads.


----------



## Your Crazy

rdrr said:


> http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/enwycee/dsktop.jpg


DOMO! :clap


----------



## Chrysalii

hooray Windows 7.
Have to enjoy the half off promotion they had back in June. Getting the Professional upgrade cheaper than the Home Premium upgrade sells for now 
Couldn't pass it up. I still don't have everything sorted out yet. But I can finally watch videos without skipping, and play games on higher settings (Vista hated my video card..or the drivers...something didn't work).
I have my superbar set to combine when full/show labels and small icons.


----------



## duskyy

mine


----------



## britisharrow




----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

nothing to fear said:


> golden gate is the bridge with the highest suicide rate. saw a documentary on it.. extremely depressing.


Which is not the best, because some people survive the fall into the bay and have to deal with hypothermia and more suffering before they pass away, or get rescued.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous




----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

slaughter in the vatican said:


> I love these kind of threads.


Wanna pwn?


----------



## duskyy

ApatheticJalapeno said:


> I dunno why, I just love strange, over-the-top photoshopped images like this.


does the name "kassemg" mean anything to you?


----------



## Iced Soul

My desktop changes all the time, but this is it for now.


----------



## duskyy

New one on Windows 7 :boogie


----------



## bookscoffee

My new desktop


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

thepretender said:


> does the name "kassemg" mean anything to you?


I certainly can see a connection!. :]


----------



## Fenren

Mine right now...


----------



## Meee

nightrain said:


>


Nice  I like that one...


----------



## companioncube

heres mine at the moment, sorry about the mess


----------



## Meee

My current desktop.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## Prakas




----------



## xerwb2




----------



## duskyy

^ lol.


----------



## Meee

lol. I have a strange urge to set my ringtone to that now :/


----------



## strawberryjulius

yeah, i really need to clean mine up. xD


----------



## Pialicious88

Meee said:


> Nice  I like that one...


THAT'S ****IN AWESUM, u need to send me that one


----------



## Eraserhead

Mediocre self-made photo of a great city.


----------



## Meee

Pialicious88 said:


> THAT'S ****IN AWESUM, u need to send me that one


You mean nightrains?

http://purenintendo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/epic_mickey_wallpaper.jpg


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

thepretender said:


> New one on Windows 7 :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> is that what I think it is? (MW2? XD)
> 
> Heres mine... yes it's messy :lol
> 
> EDIT: yay widescreen screenshot messing up the thread :lol
> 
> EDIT2: Resized and hid desktop icons :b
> 
> [IMG]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/575/potatou.jpg


----------



## duskyy

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> is that what I think it is? (MW2? XD)


indeed.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

thepretender said:


> indeed.


We
Must
Playeth
It

mind a FR?


----------



## Alys

yeah it's got a million icons..I wouldn't have it like that, but I share it with someone else..I gotta change it soon cause it still has an October calendar...


----------



## huh

Mine since doing a recent reinstall =/


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## rcapo89

huh said:


> Mine since doing a recent reinstall =/


WOW! Awesome desktop! :yes


----------



## huh

rcapo89 said:


> WOW! Awesome desktop! :yes


Thanks...I'm a sucker for Tool album art


----------



## bowlingpins

Some interesting desktops here.


----------



## rcapo89

bowlingpins said:


> Some interesting desktops here.


You have an interesting desktop. The different colors of the skies resembles a rainbow.


----------



## zomgz

he's my latest =D


----------



## scooby

my current wallpaper


----------



## Annie K




----------



## imt




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## brianwarming




----------



## El Sonador

​


----------



## TorLin

My new desktop wallpaper without all my taskbar, quick icons and other distractions.










"Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2" video game


----------



## odd_one_out

This is my desktop wallpaper. Olympus Mons - Mars


----------



## Cosmin

I like mine clean. :yes


----------



## moxosis

This is from my 486 windows 3.11 :b
This is not from mine though but we had one in 1994.
The hard drive was 300 mb lol.


----------



## zookeeper

This is mine. It's the same as the last one I posted, except now it's 24" at 1920x1200 *****es!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

moxosis said:


> This is from my 486 windows 3.11 :b
> This is not from mine though but we had one in 1994.
> The hard drive was 300 mb lol.


Ah, the good ole days. Next was:
Windows 4 (NT/2000)
Windows 5 (XP)
Windows 6 (VISTA)
and the new Windows 7.


----------



## zookeeper

moxosis said:


> This is from my 486 windows 3.11 :b
> This is not from mine though but we had one in 1994.
> The hard drive was 300 mb lol.


And they finally updated ms paint after 15 years!!


----------



## RayOfLight123

Heres mine


----------



## Sabreth




----------



## tigerlilly

:um


----------



## Amocholes

From my trip to Maui. Currently my wallpaper


----------



## LOL




----------



## SaigeJones




----------



## Tristram

So it goes.


----------



## MindOverMood

^That's badass.


----------



## HTF




----------



## Chrysalii

Again, with my strange thing about keeping my icons in a set pattern 3 wide, completely filled, except for one empty row on the top (I autohide the taskbar/superbar).


----------



## JFmtl




----------



## millenniumman75

c'est magnifique, JFMTL .


----------



## Aloysius

.


----------



## firedancer




----------



## zomgz




----------



## Phibes




----------



## C 13

I don't like a cluttered desktop.


----------



## bowlingpins

have had this background for several years now.


----------



## zomgz

^ iz a good background


----------



## flapjacker




----------



## altrdperception




----------



## Kim Ung-yong




----------



## companioncube

kinda messy at the moment, but its my internet pc, my work machine must neater, well abit neater lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Michio said:


>


I'm curious to see whats in the Old School Games folder :b


----------



## Music Man

Here's mine - I really like it!


----------



## Amocholes

Vibrant!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Logan X said:


> I'm curious to see whats in the Old School Games folder :b


Oh, just Super Nintendo, Genesis and NES games lol.


----------



## duskyy




----------



## Zeddicus

I found a picture of my old desktop again.

I never, EVER removed any icons from my desktop at all...


----------



## kiwismile




----------



## Tristram

Luchadeer


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells




----------



## izzy




----------



## firedancer




----------



## jchildr




----------



## Tusenskona




----------



## papaSmurf

izzy said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## Paul




----------



## SADgirl




----------



## duskyy

izzy said:


>


win.


----------



## cakesniffer

I wuv my desktop.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Got2GetGoing




----------



## General Specific




----------



## Roscoe

castle rock, Big Bear, CA


----------



## SaigeJones




----------



## UndercoverAlien

thats a nice setup, saige.


----------



## busdude

Stupid Vista. Too lazy to upgrade to 7 xD.


----------



## successful




----------



## Derekgnr




----------



## Mo23

heres mine. it changes every 15 minutes. im a minimalist.


----------



## bsd3355

Because I'm lazy...


----------



## Whitney

It's a scene from my favorite book. Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. And yes, I like to keep a clean desktop.


----------



## miminka

A picture I took of the Distillery district: because I am a Richard Avedon in the making. The place was crawling with obnoxious hipsters so I had to get out of there fast.


----------



## SaigeJones




----------



## LeDiskoLove99

Well this is a tad late but I can finally do a screen shot on my new computer since it won't screw up on me randomly.










My ode to Fiona Apple, I adore her! Nothing special I just get bored sometimes and well do this haha.


----------



## steelmyhead

I can tell from your screenshots that you all have computer viruses.


----------



## kos




----------



## Lasair




----------



## batman can

Toronto


----------



## Ysonesse




----------



## oohsandaahs




----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## uffie

o wow


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## imt




----------



## 2Talkative

I took this back in October just recently put it back as wallpaper.


----------



## MindOverMood

meh


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I'm in awe of you guys' desktops. So organized. So uncluttered.


----------



## silentcliche

Desktop icons are overrated.


----------



## MindOverMood

I need to find out who she is:mushy


----------



## Sabreth

[/URL]


----------



## IAmOne

Anime nerdery.


----------



## feels

I actually tried to clean it up a little bit, but I gave up after a while...


----------



## MindOverMood

Shin chan! High five.


----------



## odd_one_out

One of my desktops; the one with my favourite background.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## Darkrian

I'm such a hardware guru 

Sorry if it's a bit big, I run in a very high resolution, so I couldn't downsize it too much...


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## successful




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## lostandwandering




----------



## Chri588

I'm not allowed to change the pic because it's my gf's computer lol


----------



## ORly

I'm very anti-clutter.


----------



## Lasair

more sunflowers


----------



## successful




----------



## huh

Chri588 said:


> I'm not allowed to change the pic because it's my gf's computer lol


haha...the kittens picture folder is a nice touch.


----------



## refined_rascal




----------



## Paul

^ What is that, refined_rascal? Looks like a crater only it's sort of fleshy and soggy.


----------



## refined_rascal

It's a Martian crater with a massive slab of water-ice at the bottom of it. The image was taken by ESA's mars express. One of the tasks of my tutor group was to debate the possibility of life on Mars, and in my searches I came across this.


----------



## damiano




----------



## Scrub-Zero

In game screenshot of Eve Online. The ship is called a Rifter.


----------



## Georgina 22

My desktop is a photo of my local lake.  The clock on my desktop is set to Australia time so I know what time it is over there, because my boyfriend lives there.


----------



## successful




----------



## Cepp




----------



## Hockey

The problem is that i cant find a good wall paper that fits my desktop, all of the wall paper i find have to be stretched to fit my desktop, and when i do that, the picture becomes blurry, just wondering how ya'll get the wallpaper to be so clear


----------



## altrdperception

David Tennant in cartoon form is even hot.


----------



## jesusistheprisoner




----------



## FakeFur




----------



## UncertainMuffin




----------



## carefree

my desktop


----------



## duskyy




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

no, it's messy.


----------



## huh

UncertainMuffin said:


>


Great background from a great album  Unless you just have a thing for owls or something ;p


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Ive got files covering my whole wall

this is my background pic tho, thats in Southern Siberia


----------



## Drewsy




----------



## UncertainMuffin

Drewsy - we match! Did you draw that?



huh said:


> Great background from a great album  Unless you just have a thing for owls or something ;p


No it's definitely the band I have a thing for.


----------



## Yamirami

:3


----------



## Chewie33




----------



## Chewie33

UncertainMuffin said:


>


I used to love owls, until I watched that movie "the fourth kind", now they just make me think of being abducted by aliens


----------



## Absolution




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MindOverMood

Do you brush your teeth in front of that monitor?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MindOverMood said:


> Do you brush your teeth in front of that monitor?


of course, hey how did you know?? :O)


----------



## Purple Pen

That monitor is not dirty at all, lol.


----------



## Kustamogen

I change my wallpaper every other day or so....lol but this is the setup right now:


----------



## zomgz

Running SharpEnviroment TD5RC2


----------



## seafolly




----------



## Zadra

Doo dee doo dee doo

Yeah, I know. I know. Don't make any comments about the time in the corner (4:39am) Shut up! :lol


----------



## Lasair

]


----------



## cafune

Sorry about the thing on the side! It was the only way I could get it to work!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Zadra said:


>


for a second i thought this was a pin-up picture of Samus Aran.


----------



## Ambivert

zomgz said:


> Running SharpEnviroment TD5RC2


looking cool. Do you use rainmeter to arrange your icons?


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood

:b


----------



## Bathory

CanadianBro~ I used to have that as my desktop!

This is my current one:


----------



## nycdude

MindOverMood said:


> Do you brush your teeth in front of that monitor?


or is that something else?


----------



## silentcliche

^ No.. just no.

Since my laptop is still out of commish:










Apparently it's a phone too but I wouldn't know!


----------



## SociallyBroken




----------



## intuition




----------



## Annie K




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## leonardess

Annie K said:


>


i LOVE this!


----------



## imt




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Emanresu




----------



## tazzycat

I like Peggle and making random wallpapers ^.^


----------



## Livvle




----------



## GunnyHighway

Emanresu said:


>


League?!?! No way. :um


----------



## Emanresu

GunnyHighway said:


> League?!?! No way. :um


I actually did work for LoL, just back end scripting, but was decent. So yeah been playing LoL since you could basically play LoL and I got an account with almost every champ/skin out of it just missing the most recent champs (everything after Trundle.)

Am I good.. that's another story hahaha


----------



## MindOverMood

^IE, yuck.


----------



## kiirby

my kitty, of course


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## kiirby

^^^ 'How to Take a Screenshot'

hahahahaha


----------



## MindOverMood

xD


----------



## Milco




----------



## General Specific




----------



## Emanresu

Arrested Development said:


> Gah! I want that chaise lounge chair!!


You can have the chair I get her!


----------



## Perfectionist

^That is preeeeetty!


----------



## rdrr




----------



## kiirby

^^^ any idea where I could find that on the internet? Is nice.


----------



## companioncube

mine for today. not sure if i'll give this one for very long, always finding new cooler ones on DA


----------



## rdrr

kiirby said:


> ^^^ any idea where I could find that on the internet? Is nice.


Here you go.

http://dlanham.com/art/spacedoggy/


----------



## Annie K




----------



## Sanctus

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm290/DinosaurFaNaTiC91/hahaw.jpg


----------



## companioncube




----------



## nycdude

Here,


----------



## rawrsmus




----------



## Manfi




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Jcgrey

*My current desktop *


----------



## stoolie

http://www.abload.de/img/screenshotdrpa.png


----------



## OtherGlove




----------



## Absolution

^That's my favorite Banksy piece.


----------



## chewren




----------



## Rez




----------



## Ununderstood

I love it.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa

guess im the only one here who ends up with files and folders filling up the whole screen. O.O


----------



## successful




----------



## copper




----------



## Jennifer33

Here's mine didn't know the picture was this big!


----------



## Aarmin




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Chelllliiee

Why, yes, I do indeed have a Mac. Please keep all the "Mac sucks, Windows rule!" comments to yourself please? I get that too much! :no I've been a Window's user up until 2 yrs ago and I have to say I love my Mac 1000x more!


----------



## Chelllliiee

Absolution said:


>


Love it!


----------



## daniel1989

Running 2 Monitors the second half isnt as big as it should be >.<


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## successful

Chelllliiee said:


> Why, yes, I do indeed have a Mac. Please keep all the "Mac sucks, Windows rule!" comments to yourself please? I get that too much! :no I've been a Window's user up until 2 yrs ago and I have to say I love my Mac 1000x more!


how did you change the top menu bar color?


----------



## Kustamogen




----------



## Chelllliiee

successful said:


> how did you change the top menu bar color?


I used a program called Magnifique.


----------



## successful

Chelllliiee said:


> I used a program called Magnifique.


ok thanks.
i think that's the program i heard about that it crashes on snow leopard but ill try anyway lol.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Typical desktop

the background is for when i feel low


----------



## Absolution

Chelllliiee said:


> Love it!


Thanks! I like your black menu bar and dock. Very sleek. Here's an updated screenshot.


----------



## lanzman




----------



## rctriplefresh5

X33 said:


> ^ that looks great.
> 
> I change mine every few months. Here's the latest one,


----------



## GunnyHighway

Bricked my phone the other day. Finally got it working against this morning (See: 5AM after being up for 22 hours) using a custom ROM and upgrading damn near everything software-wise. Found an amazing widget too, starring Forever Alone guy. Here's my phone's desktop :b


----------



## Aarmin

lanzman said:


> http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad359/lonestrtgr/Screenshot2011-03-27at120132AM.png


Hmm, Lamborghini Galardo


----------



## Jcgrey

Simple. Simple. Simple.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## dp88

Just a little something I made.


----------



## binsky

I have two monitors with a photo of my cat on the desktop.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5580059149


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## Infexxion




----------



## leave me alone

Just noticed 90% of my games are sequels hah.


----------



## roxslide




----------



## AliceSanKitchen




----------



## Noll

Sorry for huge pic.


----------



## Noll

GunnyHighway said:


> Bricked my phone the other day. Finally got it working against this morning (See: 5AM after being up for 22 hours) using a custom ROM and upgrading damn near everything software-wise. Found an amazing widget too, starring Forever Alone guy. Here's my phone's desktop :b


Awesome, what phone is it? (I know it's Android)

Let me take a guess at the ROM, CyanogenMod 7?


----------



## miminka




----------



## RJF

Nothing special.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

yes sir.


----------



## Kustamogen

My current one:


----------



## successful

^

old school!
windows 95 right?


----------



## successful




----------



## tommo1234




----------



## VCL XI




----------



## HardbodyNinja

i'm a stoner *shrugs*


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Desktop @ work. Not too many exciting apps.


----------



## skygazer

desktop of my older laptop


----------



## watashi

it's pretty boring..


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## Kamen Rider




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Like my desk, my desktop is very messy. 









http://img641.imageshack.us/i/unledey.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

^Cool desktop, altho could do with some tidying up =P


----------



## NmE

leave me alone said:


> Just noticed 90% of my games are sequels hah.


You play hon xD whats your account name?


----------



## NmE

Mines slightly empty, but meh - here it is 

Edit: I chose the background because it reflects what its like in my mind at night >.<


----------



## SilentChaos




----------



## Andrew J




----------



## Colhad75

My desktop displays one of my interests in life.....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yellowdiamonds

My one


----------



## Revenwyn

If ya like, the awesome artwork is here.


----------



## WholeinSoul91




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Pangur Ban

"Circle of Life"


----------



## Nefury




----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## tommo1234

love how many people have utorrent on their computers lol


----------



## successful




----------



## NobodysPerfect

successful said:


>


Oh I love this desktop background


----------



## successful

NobodysPerfect said:


> Oh I love this desktop background


thanks


----------



## Angha

Pimkersyf your desktop is gorgeous!  I love the flowers.










I'm on Windows 7, so I'm using the Turkish theme right now. My favorite picture is the one featuring tons of lamps here, but the theme set will rotate some other pics in as well. ^_^


----------



## Lasair




----------



## papaSmurf

Angha said:


> Pimkersyf your desktop is gorgeous!  I love the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Windows 7, so I'm using the Turkish theme right now. My favorite picture is the one featuring tons of lamps here, but the theme set will rotate some other pics in as well. ^_^


Whoa, what a neat photo.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Noll

Colhad75 said:


> My desktop displays one of my interests in life.....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Let me guess... Trains?


----------



## rainbowOne

My desktop


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Angha

RainbowOne, that's a really different photo you got there. Did you take that picture yourself? I'm just curious where that is!

Also, ReincarnatedRose's wallpaper is THE BESTTT. I'm an X-Files geek. 8D



papaSmurf said:


> Whoa, what a neat photo.


I know, right? It really caught my eye. If you ever want it, you can download it from the Microsoft official site.


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Yes, I took it - it's in the desert near Borrego springs, in California. My dad and I were on holiday there, just driving along in the middle of nowhere and suddenly see these giant elephants :lol Surreal!


----------



## zerogrim

i don't know how to >.<


----------



## Noll

Here's a link to the picture since it's kinda large, and would destroy the layout:

http://i.imgur.com/SDBEo.jpg


----------



## Angha

rainbowOne said:


> ^ Yes, I took it - it's in the desert near Borrego springs, in California. My dad and I were on holiday there, just driving along in the middle of nowhere and suddenly see these giant elephants :lol Surreal!


Wow that's so bizarre and yet so awesome. XD I would love to see something random like that haha.



zerogrim said:


> i don't know how to >.<


To post your desktop? Just press the "print screen" key on your keyboard when you're on your desktop, and then open up microsoft paint. Paste it into MS Paint(ctrl+v) and save it as a png file. You can upload it to imageshack or photobucket and then put it up on here. 

That's the generic way to do it anyways.


----------



## feels

What a mess. :no


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

^ Internet Explorer? :no
I'm curious about what's in that text file named BACON. :lol


----------



## modus

You guys know *Windows 7* is out now, right?


----------



## modus

gregoryonline said:


> I tried Windows 7. But it they (intel) doesn't make a driver for the sound card. So I had to down grade it back to Vista.


Hm, I don't have a soundcard. I use on-board audio cause I don't see what a sound card is useful for.

@Raulz0r: I love Majesty 2!


----------



## modus

What? No a sound card is a dedicated card for audio. I have on-board audio that uses the ICH1OR driver. Semantics, I suppose..

What's your card? That really sucks that there's no working driver. Usually Vista drivers work on 7 too.


----------



## boredandtired




----------



## zookeeper

exobyte said:


> You guys know *Windows 7* is out now, right?


I'm writing this on XP.


----------



## Alexa

Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Current desktop!


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## Lasair




----------



## Sunny 137




----------



## Raulz0r

my favorite City, someday I hope I will be able to visit it


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## Resonance

Aloysius said:


>


Listening to Chevelle Justin? Not exactly your usual sort of music *adjusts snob hat*


----------



## Ventura

polkadotlaughter said:


>


"Dear John" - who is that ?


----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## jsgt

The time is just a coincidence.


----------



## Revenwyn

I made this, if you like you can download full size here:


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Ohhai




----------



## lissa530

It's just one that came with windows 7 nothing special.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## GunnyHighway

rdrr said:


>


Where did you find that picture?!?!?!

GIMME GIMME GIMME

As for my desktop, I'm on a temporary computer as I'm currently RMAing a bunch of my computer parts, as well as fabricating some stuff out of metal and completely rebuilding. Dat stock Windows wallpaper :b. Full size here if you want to creep out my folders/icons:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5579100/tempdesktop.jpg


----------



## Chrysalii

I'm still up because this computer has been giving me headaches for the past 2 months, and I finally got half of it good (most of the problem was a dislodged heatsink)
anyway, I got half of it perfect, meet Mac OS X Lion...on a homebuilt computer (a hackintosh, as they're called). I've been obsessed with it since I got my Macbook last year.








Now to get Windows 7 working, for whatever reason it hates Windows update. But I'm tired, and want to enjoy this victory for a little while. Plus I don't like the default wallpaper.
I'll probably throw some form of Linux on that third drive, just because it's there, why confine myself to one side.
(and what's what I did on my Friday night)


----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## RollingInTheDeep




----------



## Manifold




----------



## Losm

I like to keep it simple :b


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Manifold said:


>


I didn't expect to find another ubuntu user



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Raisins

It's a mess D:<


----------



## forex




----------



## xDeadScreamx




----------



## Paul




----------



## jadeyXx13

Revenwyn said:


> I made this, if you like you can download full size here:


awesome


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Kennnie

my deskstop is full of porn files for easy access


----------



## Godless1

^ I believe it.


----------



## Lanter

BSG OH GOD, WE SHOULD MARRY! I DON'T EVEN CARE THAT YOU ARE A GUY. **** IS ALL GOOD AND LEGAL HERE IN HOLLAND!

I would post mine, but some might find it a little disturbing. It's probably against the rules too. It's from the horror film 'Let the right one in'.


----------



## Godless1

Lanter said:


> BSG OH GOD, WE SHOULD MARRY! I DON'T EVEN CARE THAT YOU ARE A GUY. **** IS ALL GOOD AND LEGAL HERE IN HOLLAND!


:teeth



> I would post mine, but some might find it a little disturbing. It's probably against the rules too. It's from the horror film 'Let the right one in'.


Post it. Life is too short to worry about infractions.


----------



## Lanter

Alright, I just won't embed the pic. *CLICK AT OWN RISK! YOU MIGHT FIND THIS OFFENSIVE OR SHOCKING.* http://oi52.tinypic.com/iy0fig.jpg

It's nothing special, didn't really take the time to tweak my desktop on this computer, unlike my laptop. But I would have to charge it first. D:


----------



## Godless1

Lanter said:


> Alright, I just won't embed the pic. *CLICK AT OWN RISK! YOU MIGHT FIND THIS OFFENSIVE OR SHOCKING.* http://oi52.tinypic.com/iy0fig.jpg
> 
> It's nothing special, didn't really take the time to tweak my desktop on this computer, unlike my laptop. But I would have to charge it first. D:


:clap


----------



## thegeekinthepink




----------



## Godless1

^:nw Bravo sir.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

Godless1 said:


> ^:nw Bravo sir.


i know, epicness.......(in the words of the great jesse pinkman)......*****


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## hyg

I just used the default wallpaper


----------



## 0lly




----------



## leonardess




----------



## Disastuh




----------



## Choci Loni

Disastuh said:


>


One of the reasons I want to get rich is so that I could buy myself a Gaudi house.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Cat Montgomery

Don't tell microsoft


----------



## Insanityonthego

Alright...


----------



## Insanityonthego

Perkins said:


>


Like the picture. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Marakunda

Oh lawd.... Persona 3 ftw!


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

It changes everyday but this is it atm









And yes I still use IE


----------



## RyanJ

One Man Wolfpack said:


> And yes I still use IE


Hey, at least it's IE9...


----------



## rgrwng

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n258/guildie001/SDC10375.jpg

kept resizing, but it kept stretching the forum beyond regular view, so i just linked it, instead.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Think_For_Yourself

my primary PC


----------



## Lasair




----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I love yours JenN 

Venice baby!!!


----------



## zomgz

​


----------



## TallGirl

A little cluttered, but I love my background


----------



## huzah

TallGirl said:


> A little cluttered, but I love my background


lolwut.. isn't that that Archer show or something?


----------



## namespace11

My monitor has a built in tea dispenser for convenience, lol. This web layout was just too good to pass up becoming my current wallpaper.


----------



## skygazer

on my mini


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## dearprudence




----------



## artandis




----------



## purplefruit

zomgz said:


> ​


Aww, I haven't seen Winamp in ages!

It's my guy when he was a pup.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/backoo.jpg/

http://imageshack.us


----------



## leave me alone

My laptop desktop


----------



## successful




----------



## jtb3485




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## CourtneyB




----------



## Ysonesse




----------



## suddentwist

Perkins said:


>


This is so beautiful - what picture is that? Or who is that? I need this photo...


----------



## suddentwist




----------



## ShyGuy86

suddentwist said:


> This is so beautiful - what picture is that? Or who is that? I need this photo...


I'm pretty sure that's Vivien Leigh. She was indeed very beautiful. Classy beauty.

Anyway, here's my desktop:










Portal 2 had just come out. Don't judge me, people. :b:b


----------



## AussiePea

Dual monitors ftw!


----------



## beherit




----------



## Cest La Vie

For all the people using windows with the big cool icons, how did you get them like that?


----------



## ShyGuy86

Cest La Vie said:


> For all the people using windows with the big cool icons, how did you get them like that?


In Windows 7, just click anywhere on an empty part of the desktop, and use the CTRL+MOUSEWHEEL combination to scale the icons up and down. Careful though you might want to make sure there's a small amount of them, or they'll start shifting around as they scale up. Also, I don't remember how to "numerically" change the sizes, so if you change your mind and decide to scroll them down back the way they were, you always get the feeling that the icons are slightly bigger or slightly smaller than before. Could be psychological in my case, though. If your mouse wheel is of the kind with discrete steps, you can count how many steps you made it turn for, so you know how many steps in the opposite direction it takes to reverse it.

Many programs _still_ do not offer high-res version of the icons, so some of the icons may stay small. In that case, you'll have to go on Google Images and search for "[name of program] icon", get a high res one, and change the icon of the link. These are usually cutom-made and may differ slightly from the original one.
For example, on my desktop, Handbrake, Faststone Image Viewer, and Google Earth did not scale properly, so I had to download separate icons.

To get rid of the names, you'll have to resort to a trick. You'll have to give "spaces" as names. Except, Windows won't let you use the spacebar to input only spaces in a file name, so you'll have to force the space character through its ASCII code, ALT+255.
Obviously, Windows won't let you give two files of the same type the same name in the same folder, so you'll have to use a different amount of spaces for each desktop icon. 
Eg., if you have 4 desktop icons, you'll have to call them [1 space], [2 spaces], [3 spaces] and [4 spaces]. Each with one more space than the previous one.

This is advisable only for links. _Don't change the names of any proper folders_ or files (unless you know what you're doing, that is). For example, in my case, I had a proper "Downloads" folder on the desktop (which is a dick move anyway, but I can't be bothered to change all the links to it), so I had to keep its name there.


----------



## Innamorata

This is my desktop. I had to take a pic of it since I can't print screen.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Thanks ShyGuy!

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## ShyGuy86

Innamorata said:


> This is my desktop. I had to take a pic of it since I can't print screen.


Old school coolness!! Try pressing the "Print Scrn Sysreq" key, then open Paint and press CTRL+V. Then, you can save it as JPG wherever you like.

Also, Karen Gillan FTW. But you knew that. 



Cest La Vie said:


> Thanks ShyGuy!


You're quite welcome. 
Windows, on an Apple. Ah, most thought-provoking.


----------



## Innamorata

ShyGuy86 said:


> Old school coolness!! Try pressing the "Print Scrn Sysreq" key, then open Paint and press CTRL+V. Then, you can save it as JPG wherever you like.
> 
> Also, Karen Gillan FTW. But you knew that.


My print screen key doesn't work, I'm not stupid.

And prt sc and sys rq are two different keys.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Innamorata said:


> My print screen key doesn't work, I'm not stupid.
> 
> And prt sc and sys rq are two different keys.


I never implied you were. Don't forget I'm a nerd. I see someone having computer problems, I try helping. It's second nature to me. Doesn't mean I think those who I'm helping are stupid. 
Kudos for knowing about the use of Print Screen key. 

And that's unusual, I'm only familiar with the US and the Italian keyboard layouts, and in both the Sysreq and the Print Scrn keys share the same physical button. Unless you have a cool 84-key keyboard?


----------



## Innamorata

I just have a normal english laptop keyboard.


----------



## Perkins

suddentwist said:


> This is so beautiful - what picture is that? Or who is that? I need this photo...


It's Vivien Leigh! My favorite actress.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

my most recent, few days ago


----------



## feels

Apotheosis said:


>


This is so neat and perfect oh my god


----------



## autumnsfall

Apotheosis said:


>


This looks AWESOME. I've never played Galactic Conquest, but this reminds me of Mass Effect for some odd reason.


----------



## 0lly

ShyGuy86 said:


> Portal 2 had just come out. Don't judge me, people. :b:b


I like! 

Here's mine (I posted one a few weeks back, but that was my old laptop):










I think I need to empty the recycle bin.


----------



## If Only




----------



## secreta




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## huh




----------



## modus

TallGirl said:


> A little cluttered, but I love my background


Hell. Yes.


----------



## bk

My lack of a harvey birdman bear clap thumbnail on my desktop really makes me question the choices I've made in life.


----------



## bk




----------



## Famous

Venice circa 1975


----------



## Lasair




----------



## secreta




----------



## tommo1234




----------



## SMOOZIE

secreta said:


>


What is this place? How did you find this wallpaper? I'd like it too! (kiva muuten lukea noita ohjelmiesi nimiä suomeksi )


----------



## MindOverMood

Nothing fancy


----------



## rgrwng




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Famous

Got this pair now


----------



## ShyGuy86

Totally Terrified said:


> Got this pair now


I preferred Venice.


----------



## Famous

ShyGuy86 said:


> I preferred Venice.


oh thanks 
Yes, it was lovely from what I remember, but the price of a coke was something like the equivalent of £10 in todays money, and I was barely old enough(16) to drink the bottled beer which was a similar price


----------



## Famous

Here's my sys spec;


----------



## KelsKels




----------



## Ventura

MindOverMood said:


> Nothing fancy


is that like a really old version of windows xp ? x.x


----------



## ShyGuy86

Ventura said:


> is that like a really old version of windows xp ? x.x


On the contrary! User _MindOverMood_ is using either Windows Server 2008 R2, or Windows 7 on the "classic" theme. Both very new operative systems, and both signs of a discerning Windows user who knows what he wants. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood

ShyGuy86 said:


> On the contrary! User _MindOverMood_ is using either Windows Server 2008 R2, or Windows 7 on the "classic" theme. Both very new operative systems, and both signs of a discerning Windows user who knows what he wants. :yes


Yeah it's the classic theme on Windows 7


----------



## secreta




----------



## Attica! Attica!

^^ Very cool!

Here's mine, very artsy fartsy


----------



## imwiththedj




----------



## weiwuwei

.


----------



## iBlaze

Rocking the death bat at the moment.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Secretaz

Isn't it hot?


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Raulz0r

^ I used to have the same wallpaper a couple of months ago


----------



## Eski




----------



## Witchcraft

AlreadyOver said:


> Isn't it hot?


Oh my  
I think I just got a hard on


----------



## Eski

lol...


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Nefury




----------



## TorLin

I have dual screen set up








1920x1080, and 1280x1024


----------



## cybernaut




----------



## presence




----------



## stuart




----------



## 25ilucy




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I spent two hours on that....


----------



## crookedsmile

My desktop makes me happy :b


----------



## foe

I just have a black screen cuz I don't like brightness at night.


----------



## CeladonCity

Screencap from a few weeks ago! I was too lazy to do another one.


----------



## immortal80




----------



## ShyGuy86

CeladonCity said:


> Screencap from a few weeks ago! I was too lazy to do another one.


Wow. Just.... wow. May I know what mod that is?


----------



## The Crossbuster

Mine change automatically every ten minutes.


----------



## The Crossbuster

Oh and this one.


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## lightsout

this is what I've been rocking for a while now, but I like to change it up (just get lazy and don't get around to it sometimes)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The Crossbuster said:


> Mine change automatically every ten minutes.


Legacy Of Kain! Awesome


----------



## iBlaze

CeladonCity said:


> Screencap from a few weeks ago! I was too lazy to do another one.


Umm, I think I love you.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

This is my simple desktop. I like warm colors, at least this time of year :teeth Oh I and like gadgets but I'm too lazy to install them.


----------



## Lostinsilence

Untitled by green man 86, on Flickr


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Tibble




----------



## arnie




----------



## enzo




----------



## The Blues man

My desktop featuring great Irish Blues guitarist, Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## andy1984




----------



## arnie

^^^ must be nice. sigh...


----------



## Neutrino

I think I win  nothing beats LOTR elephants, come on.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Changed mine two days ago. Used to be a big ol EVGA Classified motherboard wallpaper. Got kinda boring fast.


----------



## JesseKS




----------



## therunaways




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Jinxx




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## copper




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## lanzman




----------



## Nefury




----------



## TheRob

My mom took the photo I currently use for my desktop background.


----------



## The Blues man

Class picture. ^

Here's mine featuring Gary Moore.


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Col




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## False Protagonist

I hope no one recognizes my desktop =/


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## alte

continuing the space theme... This is a recent high resolution picture of the milky way (it is only a part of the original picture).


----------



## ApathyDivine

I always feel good when I see him


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Canadian Brotha

"The Wall Sees"


----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## imt




----------



## Mahglazzies

I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## Tibble

Mahglazzies said:


> I know, I'm a dork.


I like it! Took me awhile to realize lol


----------



## Tibble

On le laptop


----------



## NatureFellow

mahglazzies said:


> i know, i'm a dork.


mancrush.


----------



## Mahglazzies

NatureFellow said:


> mancrush.


LOL. Glad to see people are liking it.

Get http://rainmeter.net/cms/ if you want to customize your desktop to make it look REALLY spiffy. That's what I use.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Scaled down, but on my monitor her head is about the size of a normal head. It's kinda creepy. :b


----------



## Bbpuff




----------



## fallen18

Super Marshy said:


>


Omg I love that movie!!


----------



## Ally

^I love Totoro too. Saw that movie last night actually lol


----------



## Col

Sorry about all the icons.. I cleaned it up before but then my computer broke & they all came back. Been too lazy to clean it again -_-


----------



## enzo

Mahglazzies said:


> I know, I'm a dork.


Whoa.


----------



## Bbpuff

fallen18 said:


> Omg I love that movie!!





Skyloft said:


> Totoro aahhhh





Ally said:


> ^I love Totoro too. Saw that movie last night actually lol


I'm addicted. :b


----------



## Bbpuff

Col said:


> Sorry about all the icons.. I cleaned it up before but then my computer broke & they all came back. Been too lazy to clean it again -_-


Just drag a square to select them all, and put it into the recycle bin. C:


----------



## KelsKels

THis is my wallpaper


----------



## Invisigirl




----------



## Col

Super Marshy said:


> Just drag a square to select them all, and put it into the recycle bin. C:


They're not trash


----------



## Bbpuff

Col said:


> They're not trash


Ohh, I thought they were all just shortcuts to the actual file. xD

I guess you could just make a blank folder called "desktop" and drag them all in there. C:


----------



## Col

Super Marshy said:


> Ohh, I thought they were all just shortcuts to the actual file. xD
> 
> I guess you could just make a blank folder called "desktop" and drag them all in there. C:


That is a good idea, till I get less lazy and actually sort them..


----------



## andy1984

getting used to my Unity desktop. i still find it kind of annoying.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I.... like X-Men


----------



## Ivywinds




----------



## arnie

andy1984 said:


> getting used to my Unity desktop. i still find it kind of annoying.


apt-get install gnome-panel


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Xtraneous

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Boston Celtics game?


----------



## Rest or Real?

MaidenLithuania likes electronic music. Cool beans.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

Xtraneous said:


> Boston Celtics game?


_Yes DDDD
_


Rest or Real? said:


> MaidenLithuania likes electronic music..


_Yeeees ^^_


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

andy1984 said:


> getting used to my Unity desktop. i still find it kind of annoying.


I was annoyed by it a little at first but it's still better than kde


----------



## NatureFellow

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Half Life and CSS installed?
What kind of sorcery is this?
That's some nice concept art background btw, hopefully I'll be at that level in a few years with my digital art. :um


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_







_
_I'm killing machine!_
_Ok, when you will be a digital art master I will put your art on my desktop O_O_


----------



## JenN2791

i have a habit of always changing my desktop wallpaper.. sticking to this one for now lol


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


>


You gave great games on your desktop.


----------



## CordyRae




----------



## Domo

Ivywinds said:


>


Eyegasmic picture you got there.


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Secretaz




----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## NatureFellow

That's right, I'm being literal up in here.
thanks for understanding.
best regards, :troll


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Uuuu, nice nice _


----------



## To22




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Valentine




----------



## To22

Valentine said:


>


Lol nice titles for your folders :b


----------



## CWe

Theologic said:


>


What kind of max payne are you downloading? i see the percentage man! lol


----------



## Xtraneous

CWe said:


> What kind of max payne are you downloading? i see the percentage man! lol


I think he's making a video or something, lol. That's Vegas Pro or something


----------



## To22

CWe said:


> What kind of max payne are you downloading? i see the percentage man! lol





Xtraneous said:


> I think he's making a video or something, lol. That's Vegas Pro or something


Lol Yeah!:yes I was making a commentary of Max Payne 3's Multiplayer


----------



## BoBooBoo

This is today's wallpaper. It's set to change everyday.


----------



## CWe

Here's mine! kind of small but there it be.


----------



## beansly




----------



## alte

BoBooBoo said:


> This is today's wallpaper. It's set to change everyday.


Oh wow, I have the same wallpaper. Artificially colored space pictures are great.


----------



## To22

CWe said:


> Here's mine! kind of small but there it be.


That's funny face the kid made in this picture lol.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## CWe

Theologic said:


> That's funny face the kid made in this picture lol.


Thats my nephew! lol he's so strange....


----------



## CWe

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Awesome DESKTOP! i like this!

keep it!
10 starrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs!


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Ouu, thank you :>>_


----------



## Toppington

Kind of plain since I'm really trying to avoid cluttering it up with too many shortcuts and subfolders, but I'm bored enough to take a few minutes to do this anyway.


----------



## Tangerine




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## ORly

Does anyone else have their task bar on the top?

Am I that weird!?!?


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## David1976

Not at all.. I did that when I got my first pc 10 years ago after having only a mac...



ORly said:


> Does anyone else have their task bar on the top?
> 
> Am I that weird!?!?


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Citrine




----------



## cat001

My desktop pic is of my snake Benny


----------



## HQuirk

This is my wallpaper..


----------



## SambaBus

cat001 said:


> My desktop pic is of my snake Benny


Cool snake.
A play WOW icon in the corner. Sneaky


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## NoIce

MadeinLithuania said:


>


Oh you.


----------



## twisterella

An amazing tifo the supporters of my hockey team did at a game a few years ago.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

NoIce said:


> Oh you.


_What :>
(not my pics on desktop hahahaha oh and baby too... not mine :O )
_


----------



## SambaBus

MadeinLithuania said:


> _What :>_
> _(not my pics on desktop hahahaha oh and baby too... not mine :O )_


Sure.


----------



## Saber

Can i post a picture of my actual desktop


















and yes, in case your wondering, that is a 230mm desktop fan


----------



## blue the puppy

i have a huge crush on anderson cooper, and my computer is low on batteries!


----------



## Matomi




----------



## Monotony




----------



## feels




----------



## Perkins




----------



## lizzy19

Perkins said:


>


 where is this from?


----------



## Perkins

lizzy19 said:


> where is this from?


It's a candid photo of Alain Delon and Romy Schneider from when they were together. Being the fan that I am of them, I scoped it out on tumblr.

If you look at photos of them together they both look every bit in love and happy and completely enamored of one another in almost every photo. This one especially really got to me because of how happy and in love they look. She looks at him in total awe, he looks at the camera happy and giggly as they are goofing around. Just the complete picture of happiness and love. It got to me.


----------



## Mlochail

That's one of my collection of about 584 anime wallpapers


----------



## The Blues man

Here's my desktop of Gary Moore all out in leather from the "After the War" album.


----------



## Jollygoggles




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Rachelchloe

WOOT! Harry potter.<3


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Winds




----------



## Fair Lady




----------



## Marakunda

Hehe, oh lawd, utorrent out in the open...


----------



## Rachelchloe

Skylaishot said:


> Hehe


Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Marakunda

Rachelchloe said:


> Left 4 Dead?


Yeppers. :b

Why, you like?


----------



## Rachelchloe

Skylaishot said:


> Yeppers. :b
> 
> Why, you like?


My favorite video game.

I have an xbox 360.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Skylaishot said:


> Hehe, oh lawd, utorrent out in the open...


Lol that's my desktop now.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

mine


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me

Well, here's mine. Been like this for about 3 years now. What can I say? I don't like change


----------



## Secretaz




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## ShadyGFX

Fair Lady said:


>


That is a hauntingly good wallpaper. Where it is from?


----------



## Fair Lady

^ I found it on deviantArt, here it is http://jonasdero.deviantart.com/art/The-Dark-Ages-312263111


----------



## ShadyGFX

Fair Lady said:


> ^ I found it on deviantArt, here it is http://jonasdero.deviantart.com/art/The-Dark-Ages-312263111


Thanks


----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## blucerto

I think I may be the only one here that uses gadgets on their desktop. The wallpapers rotate every hour.


----------



## And1 ellis




----------



## ravens




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Orchestrated

:b


----------



## MindOverMood

Orchestrated said:


> :b


Love me some Kimbra.


----------



## earlgreytea

not much going on on my desktop.


----------



## Tibble

Yay?


----------



## Tibble

Fair Lady said:


>


Awesome wallpaper, I think I've seen it on wallpaper abyss


----------



## Lasair




----------



## rgrwng




----------



## Furious Ming

Got bored and made this in Photoshop.


----------



## StudySession

Ok here is mine.


----------



## Fair Lady

Tibble said:


> Awesome wallpaper, I think I've seen it on wallpaper abyss


Haha thanks


----------



## Citrine




----------



## ManOfFewWords

kosherpiggy said:


>


So you fux with Fruity Loops?


----------



## Cashew




----------



## ManOfFewWords

Siringo said:


>


Portal!


----------



## kosherpiggy

ManOfFewWords said:


> So you fux with Fruity Loops?


i dont even understand how to use it honestly. i tried playing with it but have no idea what to do with the buttons


----------



## kosherpiggy

disney princesses ftw♡


----------



## ManOfFewWords

kosherpiggy said:


> i dont even understand how to use it honestly. i tried playing with it but have no idea what to do with the buttons


It's a little daunting at first, but once you learn the basics, it's a lot of fun. There's a bunch of tutorials on youtube. I wish I could show you how to use it, but I'm all the way across the country.


----------



## The Blues man




----------



## bullsfan

My wallpaper.


----------



## Shauna

I love T.I.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## avoidobot3000

Mine is a slide-show of beautiful ladies that changes every couple of hours.


----------



## Frunktubulus

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Ooh, one of those mirror desktops, love what you've done with your hair.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Frunktubulus said:


> Ooh, one of those mirror desktops, love what you've done with your hair.


:lol Thanks hun <3


----------



## MaxPower




----------



## zemulis




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Matomi

Because Saber.


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## feels

back 2 school


----------



## remixkilla

ManOfFewWords said:


>


I like this


----------



## Qolselanu

Nothing much has changed from when I last posted my desktop.


----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Paul

New computer arrived a few days ago:








Linux Mint 13 KDE. Yes that moon is a moon phase plasmoid, not a part of the photo.


----------



## youngloc

Canucklehead said:


>


3 monitors display?


----------



## youngloc

I should really clean up my desktop


----------



## youngloc

after the clean up


----------



## Canucklehead

youngloc said:


> 3 monitors display?


dual 2560x1440 10-bit ips panels


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Just got a new one a week ago but too lazy to take picture, send it to comp and upload....


----------



## pythonesque

* at the neatness ITT; my desktop is a mess compared to everyone else's*

[SPOILER="hidden for image size"]








[/SPOILER]


----------



## ShyGuy86

pythonesque said:


> [SPOILER="hidden for image size"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Verdi, Vivaldi, Puccini, Bach... _groovy_.


----------



## pythonesque

^They are, aren't they? I've been meaning to move those to my music folder but never got around to it. _Che palle!_


----------



## ShyGuy86

pythonesque said:


> ^They are, aren't they? I've been meaning to move those to my music folder but never got around to it. _Che palle!_


Oh, that is _advanced_ Italian! :clap
Lol, it takes a lot of work to keep a desktop tidy. I always try to keep a minimal amount of icons on it, but if I'm not careful random folders start popping up.
Would CCR be a Creedence Clearwater Revival folder?


----------



## pythonesque

_Certo! Sono segretamente italiana._ 

When I install new software, I always forget to uncheck the "create desktop icon" box. And then I end up with a bunch of programmes on my desktop that I've only used once or twice. I also keep things that I need to rename/re-tag on my desktop and forget about them afterwards. Hence the pile up.

And yeah, it's a vinyl rip of CCR's Willy and the Poor Boys. Are you a fan?


----------



## ShyGuy86

pythonesque said:


> When I install new software, I always forget to uncheck the "create desktop icon" box. And then I end up with a bunch of programmes on my desktop that I've only used once or twice. I also keep things that I need to rename/re-tag on my desktop and forget about them afterwards. Hence the pile up.
> 
> And yeah, it's a vinyl rip of CCR's Willy and the Poor Boys. Are you a fan?


_Shh, non lo dico a nessuno._

Lol, yup, that's pretty much the dynamics of desktop chaos. Fight it! 

Ah, so I am. A vinyl rip? You're a purist! Lol, I have a common lossy mp3 CD-rip of Pendulum. Which I often put on repeat on Have You Ever Seen The Rain. :boogie


----------



## pythonesque

Well, you're not helping by quoting my comment and making it permanently visible. :bah

It's one of a ..._few_ vinyl rips that I have. I'm the tiniest bit OCD about music quality, but mostly for my classical music collection. And I'll have to check out Pendulum. I've been meaning to explore more of CCR's stuff, but I keep getting stuck putting "Fortunate Son" on repeat, lol. If you have more recommendations, send them my way!


----------



## ShyGuy86

pythonesque said:


> Well, you're not helping by quoting my comment and making it permanently visible. :bah


Roftl. Whoops. *edits*



pythonesque said:


> I'm the tiniest bit OCD about music quality, but mostly for my classical music collection.


Oh, you mean the FLAC frontend is not there just by accident then? :b



pythonesque said:


> And I'll have to check out Pendulum. I've been meaning to explore more of CCR's stuff, but I keep getting stuck putting "Fortunate Son" on repeat, lol. If you have more recommendations, send them my way!


Lol, I sometimes re-listen to the first few notes of Fortunate Son before letting the song move on. That opening is epic. Well, since we're talking quality rock, why not give the Rolling Stones' Beggars Banquet a listen?


----------



## sarcasticpoet




----------



## pythonesque

ShyGuy86 said:


> Roftl. Whoops. *edits*


Lol, I can't believe you actually went back and deleted the quote. What a gentleman. 



> Oh, you mean the FLAC frontend is not there just by accident then? :b


It's for decorative purposes only!!!!1!11



> Lol, I sometimes re-listen to the first few notes of Fortunate Son before letting the song move on. That opening is epic. Well, since we're talking quality rock, why not give the Rolling Stones' Beggars Banquet a listen?


Oooh, another band I hear all over the place but never really got into. Awesomeness. Will do.


----------



## ShyGuy86

pythonesque said:


> Oooh, another band I hear all over the place but never really got into. Awesomeness. Will do.


*bows*
Glad to have been of help.


----------



## Sanctus

Animus operating system ready


----------



## The Blues man

^ Class desktop.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## To22

Sanctus said:


> Animus operating system ready


That's cool. Do the tabs actually work or is it just a BG picture? It's looking like it's actually a modded system.

Here's mine, pales in comparison..


----------



## Sanctus

yes every button works , i use rainmeter and if you want the skins you can find them on deviant art just search animus rainmeter and you will find them easily


----------



## digitalbath




----------



## Sanctus

_One ring to rule them all, one ring to find them, one ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them_


----------



## riptide991

I like to keep mine simple. My background usually deals with nature in some way and not too busy.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## 808sheartbreak

My monitor is large lol


----------



## Openyoureyes

typical nerdy desktop. ;_; haha

i made it smaller!


----------



## leave me alone

http://i.imgur.com/Cb8IQ.jpg


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## riptide991

Witcher 2 is great, especially with Ubersampling on my GTX 690


----------



## colder

.


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## forex

i have this one right now , i love it "fight club" his face the environment you can read it all from his face what he is thinking.


----------



## WD3




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Bbpuff

Here's the picture it's currently on, I made my desktop background switch to another Adventure Time character every 30 seconds..


----------



## yadx

hope it's not too large lol


----------



## tk123




----------



## Cam1

http://gyazo.com/335128aea73722abfe7b309627b41b55


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

As one can no doubt see, I have an obsession with games. There's many more that aren't on the desktop and even more so that aren't installed.


----------



## bullsfan

http://









_South Chicago_


----------



## Canucklehead

..


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## ianpthomas

by the look of ur desktop apps .... (guy above me). do you livestream stuff or have a youtube channel.


----------



## Canucklehead

ianpthomas said:


> by the look of ur desktop apps .... (guy above me). do you livestream stuff or have a youtube channel.


Yes actually, I was doing live streams for incgamers on Twitch TV.

Diablo 3 sucked so it kind of died out, but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Barette

I'm on a different comp, but I just really wanted to share my wallpaper.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Barette said:


> I'm on a different comp, but I just really wanted to share my wallpaper.


...wat.

Would you happen to frequent /r/onetruegod? That's the only place I could imagine such a picture coming to fruition.


----------



## Barette

Haha I forget where I found it, but I'm glad I've found a new site to love.


----------



## Nada

My desktop is pretty boring. Black wallpaper, the recycling bin, and a few shortcuts. I keep it simple.


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## arnie




----------



## Canucklehead

I've been told the width of your monitor is directly related to the size of your junk.


----------



## rymo

Canucklehead said:


> Yes actually, I was doing live streams for incgamers on Twitch TV.
> 
> Diablo 3 sucked so it kind of died out, but it was fun while it lasted


Yeh that game sucked so hard 

Yes, the cheesy list on the right is what I'm trying to get into or get back into:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

arnie said:


>


those cows falling off the cliff in ...space are awsome


----------



## Potsie




----------



## ourwater

Desktop by trulietrice, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/8245690487
Start by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## tk123

I like how almost everyone has a utorrent icon on their desktop, lol


----------



## GunnyHighway

Fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate as a result of staying home sick today. Rainmeter is ****ing awesome.


----------



## ourwater

desktop by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## lucyinthesky

Lately I've decided to be artsy and have a Turner painting :heart (also no mac hate, please :b)


----------



## Moochie




----------



## Baiken




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Bluemonster




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## arnie

Chicago:


----------



## Fenren

Mines pretty boring, removed a lot of shortcuts as well.


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Rhonda1




----------



## Nitrogen

Rainmeter. :heart


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## rymo




----------



## fallen18

Rhonda1 said:


>


OMG as told by ginger <3


----------



## DizzyFrank




----------



## cosmicslop

Google Chrome or die.


----------



## CourtneyB

ChampagneYear said:


> Google Chrome or die.


I love it! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## cosmicslop

CourtneyB said:


> I love it! Where'd you get it?


I got it off wg on 4chan. Usually somebody does a nature wallpaper dump and shares a lot of stuff. It's originally from DeviantArt.


----------



## mclericp

Behold, THE AWESOMENESS


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

mclericp said:


> Behold, THE AWESOMENESS


:clap That sir is one of the coolest things I have ever laid my eyes on. Where can I get that picture?


----------



## Tibble

mclericp said:


> Behold, THE AWESOMENESS


Haha thats cool, my friend had his desktop like this at one point


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## mclericp

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :clap That sir is one of the coolest things I have ever laid my eyes on. Where can I get that picture?


Yea thats the problem, i dont know where i got it from 

But i can do another printscreen without all those crap if u want.

Here ya go:


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## M90




----------



## NoHeart

Nothing too interesting!


----------



## Raulz0r

New wallpaper.


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## TheTraveler

I dont have a dog at all.:roll lol


----------



## ravens




----------



## Roxas




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## nullptr




----------



## Amphoteric

:banana


----------



## Daniel C

ShyFX said:


>


That's got to be one of the most genial desktops in the history of mankind. I applaud you.


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## Venompoo




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## skogbrann




----------



## Gloomlight




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Bawsome said:


>


That is AWESOME!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Can anyone help me out; how do you post pictures?! Sorry I just can't work it out.


----------



## Gloomlight

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Can anyone help me out; how do you post pictures?! Sorry I just can't work it out.


(Sorry if you don't need all these steps...)

Look at your desktop, hit the "print screen" button on your keyboard. 
Paste the picture into a photo editing program (paint works just fine) and save the pic as either a png or jpeg. 
Go to tinypic.com or a similar image uploading site and upload the picture. 
Copy the specified url for boards/forums and paste in here. 
Alternatively, (after following the first two steps) you can attach the photo from your computer by hitting the "attachments" button when making a post.
Preview post to make sure it worked.  Voilà.


----------



## Venompoo

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Can anyone help me out; how do you post pictures?! Sorry I just can't work it out.


Hit the PrntScrn and then paste it somwhere ( i use ms paint) . Then save it onto your computer

Go to your profile on here. 
Upload a picture in your albums.
Click on the picture and below it should be a URL www.socialanxiet.sdlfkns bla bla bla, copy it .
Then come here and paste the url in *insert image* bada bing bada boom you're done.

Or 
you could just add it as an attachment when you post a reply.


----------



## zraktor

Nothing special. I don't like the wallpaper but **** it.


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Parcius

I miss this show.


----------



## Venompoo




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## MadeinLithuania

_







_


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Parcius said:


> I miss this show.


nice


----------



## KILOBRAVO

mine


----------



## Levibebop




----------



## Amit

Yeah, I'm a nerd.


----------



## heya21

nice


----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## MCHB

My netbook background.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## scooby




----------



## Casanovac




----------



## Raphael200

Whoa,everyone's desktop looks awesome!

I will post mine a in a few minutes.


----------



## Raphael200

mclericp said:


> Behold, THE AWESOMENESS


Just put a clock on the wall and it will be complete .


----------



## Amphoteric

Yup.


----------



## srschirm

Here it is!


----------



## Josh2323




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## BillDauterive

I'm pretty embarrassed to show mine right now, I'd have to do some house-cleaning, haha.


----------



## Glosoli




----------



## Anyanka




----------



## eshng

http://i.imgur.com/3006uQx.jpg


----------



## toby099




----------



## St3ph3n

*Here you go*









This is it


----------



## Raphael200

Got this wallpaper today.It is so AWESOME(to me).


----------



## brandini734




----------



## Torkani

Delete above please.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## slytherin

My favourite show 

Ah yes, and there is my full social calendar on display as well. Such a fun life I lead.


----------



## renegade disaster

I have an alternating one from a pack of desktop images I got with the mp3 edition of mirrored it goes through about half a dozen.


----------



## Thix




----------



## 84C35CCDRW




----------



## megaz93

I have a bunch that changes every 15 min. This is the one currently in use :b


----------



## zomgz




----------



## heysam




----------



## arnie




----------



## Limmy

slytherin said:


> My favourite show
> 
> Ah yes, and there is my full social calendar on display as well. Such a fun life I lead.


Arrested Development!!!

heres mine


----------



## extremly

Everyone here has a really clean desktop lol, except for me


----------



## 0lly




----------



## MCHB

Slowly figuring LXDE out!


----------



## nickelbird




----------



## zojirushi




----------



## nightrain




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## KaoJ




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## blue the puppy

my work desktop! booooooooooooooooooooooooooring .....


----------



## Amphoteric

made a new theme today.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

brandini734 said:


> View attachment 15713


_
nice nice_


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

^lol


----------



## arnie




----------



## Lain




----------



## ourwater

IMG_0283 by trulietrice, on Flickr


----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## silent but not deadly




----------



## To22




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Doomed




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## Amphoteric

made a new theme today.

edit: agh curse that attachment, here's the full size version.


----------



## Bawsome

Amphoteric said:


> made a new theme today.


That is so awesome :shock

BEHOLD!!


----------



## FrostSpike

I don't understand these desktops with *zero* shortcuts on them.


----------



## Robot the Human

FrostSpike said:


> I don't understand these desktops with *zero* shortcuts on them.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Bawsome said:


> That is so awesome :shock
> 
> BEHOLD!!


This is beautiful.


----------



## Lazarusx

FrostSpike said:


> I don't understand these desktops with zero shortcuts on them.


I mostly use key shortcuts.. I personally like the clean/crisp look of a desktop with minimal or no icons.

But then, im militant with my computer.. if i could run half the games i want to play on Linux i wouldn't be using windows at all.

This is an old heavily modded desktop.. my current one is boring and not worth the post lol.


----------



## lzzy

Lazarusx said:


> I mostly use key shortcuts.. I personally like the clean/crisp look of a desktop with minimal or no icons.
> 
> But then, im militant with my computer.. if i could run half the games i want to play on Linux i wouldn't be using windows at all.
> 
> This is an old heavily modded desktop.. my current one is boring and not worth the post lol.


Always nice to see another Dimebag fan 
awesome desktop!


----------



## Amphoteric

Bawsome said:


> That is so awesome :shock


Thank you!  Here's a full size picture, for 10% extra awesomeness.



FrostSpike said:


> I don't understand these desktops with *zero* shortcuts on them.


I *hate* shortcuts. They're always such a mismatch.


----------



## Dragonsparks




----------



## Vuldoc

This type of wallpaper (calvin and hobbes space) is my favorite








(I spend way too much time and effort on Minecraft)


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## fm5827




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Limmy




----------



## lzzy




----------



## Aquisse

.


----------



## Taaylah

toby099 said:


>


You met Simon Nessman?!! Lucky :b


----------



## ion max86




----------



## axlb

omg why everybody has a clean desktop.


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## megaz93

BAM


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

It's and old photo of me and my friends from summer 2012 (I think) :b
(We all look a bit weird in this photo) :lol


----------



## JadedJade

Found this while surfing the web...(click on image to view inlarged version)


----------



## KangalLover




----------



## cosmicslop

Minimalistic or die. 









My recycle bin isn't very minimalistic tho. I need to clean it out.


----------



## SlickRoach

This is mine, I'm of fan of video games and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure as you can see. Those are only a fourth of my Steam library.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Charmeleon

Mine currently...


----------



## Charmeleon

Amphoteric said:


> made a new theme today.


Death Proof!!! I want that background


----------



## Mushie

Felt the need to scribble some of the things out :troll


----------



## derpresion

i really like desktop threads!








havent played anything on my desktop for awhile tho


----------



## TruLaLa

I couldn't resist... should've made my second post on here more meaningful. Oh well.


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

SteinerOfThule said:


>


That's pretty badass, and I don't even like Bioshock :b


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Awe, I like this thread! I think I got this image off someone's pixiv account. I believe it's supposed to be destiny island from kingdom hearts.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Makes me happy :teeth


----------



## Auroras

Yes. This is really my desk. I'm a crazy dog lady, so... desktop themes are usually photos of my pets.


----------



## KelsKels

Mines set to change every 12 hours.. even though it changes whenever it feels like it. I have 53 wallpapers :b


----------



## Auroras

KelsKels said:


> Mines set to change every 12 hours.. even though it changes whenever it feels like it. I have 53 wallpapers :b


I almost forgot that mine can do that, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Tee hee.


----------



## rikkie

I changed it to this back when I finished Dangan Ronpa


----------



## Perkins

Errol Flynn chilling on his boat.


----------



## Christian S




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## MCHB

I took two random images from the net and made this.

Look! I fixed the crack! :boogie


----------



## zomgz

I don't know if it's going to resize or not but here it is.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## LeeMann

Nothing much to see...


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## nullptr

Here's my windows desktop


----------



## JitteryJack

Plain and simple, like myself -


----------



## scooby

I switch between NBA themes and gaming themes a lot. These are my current wallpapers.


----------



## Jaxosix

My "Van Gogh" exploding TARDIS desktop.


----------



## Emma91




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Aquisse

i love that clockwork orange one too.


----------



## Emma91

moloko said:


> That's a great one. Where did you get it? I wants it.
> 
> (good piracy choice with ram, also btw )


Thanks if I remember where I got it I will let you know! :b


----------



## nullptr

Ubuntu MATE desktop


----------



## jasiony

Here


----------



## ravens




----------



## Arthur Dent




----------



## vanilla90




----------



## zojirushi

vanilla90 said:


>


25th Anniversary Edition out November 12!


----------



## h00dz

Click to make it bigger!


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## Heartbreaker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## fizamalik

njodis said:


> Is that Windows 98? :b


Ya.You are right.Is that Desktop display is window 98.


----------



## her




----------



## aquilla




----------



## anti-socialsocialite




----------



## feels




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## rdrr




----------



## h00dz

feels said:


>


OMG you use FL Studio HIGH FIVE! :high5


----------



## feels

h00dz said:


> OMG you use FL Studio HIGH FIVE! :high5


:high5 I just recently started messing around with it and it's pretty fantastic. I'm still getting used to it, though. I've been trying to make some little tunes, but it'll be a while before they're anything worth talking about. :b

Ooh, I checked out your soundcloud by the way! You've got some really sweet-a*s tracks going on there. I seriously hope I can make stuff that sounds even half as good in the near future.


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## h00dz

feels said:


> :high5 I just recently started messing around with it and it's pretty fantastic. I'm still getting used to it, though. I've been trying to make some little tunes, but it'll be a while before they're anything worth talking about. :b
> 
> Ooh, I checked out your soundcloud by the way! You've got some really sweet-a*s tracks going on there. I seriously hope I can make stuff that sounds even half as good in the near future.


Thanks! I have been doing it for awhile now, if you want any advice or help dont hesitate to drop me a PM or anything


----------



## joked35




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

Don't really use a computer anymore so


----------



## wraith1407

Unsurprisingly


----------



## StrangePeaches

I can't because theres nudity


----------



## DarrellLicht

This is what I have for a desktop image.


----------



## hasbeenpugged




----------



## T Studdly




----------



## Euripides




----------



## marokji




----------



## Amphoteric

(Click to make it bigger)


----------



## h00dz

Amphoteric said:


> (Click to make it bigger)


What shell/os is that?


----------



## Amphoteric

h00dz said:


> What shell/os is that?


My OS is Windows 7, but I have used Rainmeter to customize the desktop.


----------



## Raphael200

hasbeenpugged said:


>


Nice.


----------



## musiclover55




----------



## h00dz

Updated Desktop! Shout outs to Amphoteric!



Click to make it bigger!


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## FunkyFedoras

Tigers are soooo cute.


----------



## No Real Help

musiclover55 said:


>


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Kalliber

Amphoteric said:


> (Click to make it bigger)


Yours is so good


----------



## musiclover55

No Real Help said:


> Beautiful picture!


Got it from thepaperwall.com! 

Link


----------



## Amphoteric

Kalliber said:


> Yours is so good


Thank you! It shall be gone soonish, though. I'd like something more Christmasy


----------



## EccentricCat




----------



## h00dz

EccentricCat said:


>


Omg I love that background image, I have a thing for dragons <3


----------



## Citrine




----------



## will22




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I recently ditched desktop items for rocketdock. it looks cleaner, I think.


----------



## cuppy

I want to change mine now, I've had the same one for ages!


----------



## Colt45ws

will22 said:


>


Gentoo! Heck yeah!


----------



## Mlochail




----------



## mattiemoocow

it's cute OwO


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## beli mawr

I think my original post got lost


----------



## Hilla

For some reason my desktop pic gets a lot of "wow that's gay" comments..


----------



## beli mawr

Colt45ws said:


> Gentoo! Heck yeah!


I'll second that sentiment. Well, not a Gentoo user (Debian) but any *nix is great (except the one starting with Ub...).


----------



## Sacrieur




----------



## Mlochail

Sacrieur said:


>


+10


----------



## Sacrieur

I hope I can get my girlfriend to get a haircut like that.


----------



## Bedouin




----------



## Hilla

bellejar said:


> Omg, I cannot deal with how amazing this is. Btw, can I have? O____O


Uhm, well I have absolutely no idea where I got this from, so.. :stu


----------



## ineverwipe

Lol good thread


----------



## saltyleaf

*always changing my bckgrnd but i always come back to this.*


----------



## Raphael200

http://static.hothdwallpaper.net/51ab4175242a574881.jpg


----------



## Sacrieur




----------



## forex

beli mawr said:


> I'll second that sentiment. Well, not a Gentoo user (Debian) but any *nix is great (*except the one starting with Ub...*).


for starters its good i think , mine just broke out of the blue and now am on my windows again trying to see how i can repare my hd to get to my files. :|


----------



## Mlochail

Sacrieur said:


>


Dat wallpaper *o*

Mind sharing a link to the picture?


----------



## Sacrieur

Mlochail said:


> Dat wallpaper *o*
> 
> Mind sharing a link to the picture?


http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/lucky-star/images/9058933/title/raki-suta-wp-wallpaper

It was so good I had to replace Yuno.


----------



## Mlochail

Sacrieur said:


> http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/lucky-star/images/9058933/title/raki-suta-wp-wallpaper
> 
> It was so good I had to replace Yuno.


Arigatou gozaimasu.

I tried searching for some good Yuno wallpapers when I finished Mirai Nikki almost a year ago but couldn't find any -.- Oh well.


----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Sacrieur

That's from Appleseed :p


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## SummerRae

The back round picture my mother took of the highway here.


----------



## h00dz

Click to make it bigger


----------



## shelbster18

I couldn't decide last night what I wanted for my desktop background. xD I finally found a good picture to use. :3 I think I'll keep this one for awhile.


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Colt45ws




----------



## beli mawr

Retro-ey goodness


----------



## CopadoMexicano

this pic is from 2008-2009


----------



## Mlochail

CopadoMexicano said:


> this pic is from 2008-2009


You can just press 'Prt Scr' and paste that into a image file and uplaod that tho


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## charlulz




----------



## Sachiko Sachiko




----------



## zomgz

^ Nice, another person who likes their taskbar at the top. It just feels right, imo!


----------



## h00dz

Bucking the trend, my REAL desktop!


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## beli mawr

*I love APOD plenty of great desktops*


----------



## KaoJ




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## NarutoNinjaZ1

lol my Prnt Scrn button doesn't work


----------



## Noca

My giant desktop


----------



## Ineko

Mine


----------



## HollaFlower




----------



## beli mawr

Ineko said:


> Mine


I really like that one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KaoJ said:


>


 Love that color!


----------



## Amphoteric

Latest one.


----------



## beli mawr

^ I like that layout. Windows 8, or a conky setup?


----------



## MetalPearls

I see some people with STEAM woot!  way to game lol


----------



## anxious87

.


----------



## MCHB

^----That's awesome! :boogie


----------



## Noca

SteinerOfThule said:


>


lol nice porn collection!


----------



## Steinerz

Noca said:


> lol nice porn collection!


Thanks! It helps get me through the day! 
opcorn


----------



## TruLaLa




----------



## Spritz11




----------



## Cam1




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## Noca

Lacking Serotonin said:


>


You stare at a sign saying "I hate myself" everyday? That is kind of sad =/


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Noca said:


> You stare at a sign saying "I hate myself" everyday? That is kind of sad =/


Yeah I need more positive reinforcement.


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## SummerRae

For now.


----------



## beli mawr

A PC at work, yet another APOD image, and yes, it's a P4


----------



## kate7




----------



## estse

I really care less about computers, hence the standard factory background. I do care about the music on it, though.


----------



## Mlochail




----------



## Absolution

estse said:


> I really care less about computers, hence the standard factory background. I do care about the music on it, though.


Nice taste in music. I've barely started getting into them. I downloaded all their albums, but have yet to listen to everything.


----------



## To22




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Noca said:


> You stare at a sign saying "I hate myself" everyday? That is kind of sad =/


Agreed. :/

Also, very pixelated picture.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I use Chrome OS.

I also have a Windows 7 laptop, but it's mainly for school and I don't really use it much. If you're wondering why I use a Chromebook instead of the Windows 7 laptop, it's because I don't actually own the laptop, and the touchpad is horrid.

Here's my desktop:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Zone said:


>


Terraria!

ME WANT


----------



## hermito

It's pretty bland and clean. Exactly how I want it 

Had to resize it since it messed up the forum layout.


----------



## beffa

sorry if it's massive ah


* *




http://i.imgur.com/IT9HjEj.jpg




yay i got the time spot on 4pm boss


----------



## beffa

nice failed post there ^^


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## xRoh

Sorry about the size. :x


----------



## hermito

xRoh said:


> Sorry about the size. :x


Hah, thanks for that. I was thinking what a boring, hard-to-stare-at background that was, until I scrolled the huge scroll bar to the right. It brought a smile on my face.


----------



## beli mawr

hermito said:


> Hah, thanks for that. I was thinking what a boring, hard-to-stare-at background that was, until I scrolled the huge scroll bar to the right. It brought a smile on my face.


Yeah I guess it's not for everyone, those type of photos. Even without the cat I would have liked it, the beauty of the universe is ****in amazing to me.


----------



## ihans

My desktop:


----------



## Absolution




----------



## HTF




----------



## Serephina

@ Absolution: I love how your icons are on a little SHELF!


----------



## SaladDays

Mlochail said:


>


*Upvotes*


----------



## digitalbath




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## zookeeper

Still rocking this one on all my machines.


----------



## DanCan

This thread is so much cooler than it should be ! Love that dudes space station background, and the silver beamer with the body kit. Summer Rae- with the Twilight background... mmm... not so much


----------



## Mlochail

Steiner of Thule said:


>


+Like


----------



## Steinerz

B00bs.


----------



## beli mawr

Ugh... and already 80 degrees in May :/


----------



## jesse93

there you go


----------



## Blushy

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## elitebutterfly

.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Dis be my school laptop.


----------



## Bbpuff

Currently.


----------



## TheWildeOne

Actually my grandmother's computer at the moment, but she lets me make the background whatever I want, so I did.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## cosmicslop

here.


----------



## Marko3

probably offline said:


>


damn. where d u take that


----------



## Marko3




----------



## twistix

atop my desk...


----------



## AceEmoKid

twistix said:


> atop my desk...
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice setup. Looks like a warm and inviting space. Especially like that painting in the back.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/lVYoogEl.jpg


----------



## imwiththedj




----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Lonelyguy111's Desktop - Chuck*

Cool idea!
I like to put my folders and files around the desktop image so I can see it.
This sunset pic I did in Bryce 5.5; sort of an alien world sunset.

Chuck


----------



## Caramelito

TheWildeOne said:


> Actually my grandmother's computer at the moment, but she lets me make the background whatever I want, so I did.


PUTO AMO
:clap:clap:clap

I used to have a nice huge Steven Wilson's picture for desktop... not anymore  I would rather put some dicks or bloody bodyparts now.


----------



## iHeartTrance




----------



## iHeartTrance

imwiththedj said:


>


Nice!! :yes


----------



## 0lly




----------



## Marko3

0lly said:


>


whoa .. nice cat!:yes


----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## cak




----------



## CatFiend




----------



## Lorenientha

Eggshell said:


>


Wow.


----------



## Lorenientha




----------



## ShatteredGlass

This.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Eggshell said:


>


O M G

I had that same background at one point.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## belu




----------



## Cenarius

Keeping that desktop clean (but the folders labeled desktop and desktop 2 are an unsorted wreck).


----------



## Schmosby

mezzoforte said:


>


I was waiting for this to come out for so long that I lost intetest. is it out yet? If so is it any good?


----------



## mezzoforte

Schmosby said:


> I was waiting for this to come out for so long that I lost intetest. is it out yet? If so is it any good?


I played the beta and thought it was amazing.  The full game comes out in September.


----------



## Schmosby

mezzoforte said:


> I played the beta and thought it was amazing.  The full game comes out in September.


Which happens to be my birthday month  is it one off payment or subscription? I assume it's on the PC?


----------



## mezzoforte

Schmosby said:


> Which happens to be my birthday month  is it one off payment or subscription? I assume it's on the PC?


No subscription, I'd be too cheap for that anyway. :lol It's on xbox 360, ps3, ps4, and xbox one. I think a PC version is coming out eventually, but not in September.


----------



## Schmosby

mezzoforte said:


> No subscription, I'd be too cheap for that anyway. :lol It's on xbox 360, ps3, ps4, and xbox one. I think a PC version is coming out eventually, but not in September.


Lol I'm too cheap to renew my xbox subscription just for one game, I shall just have to do some more waiting grrrr


----------



## GilMon

lols :boogie


----------



## To22




----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## MuffinMan

sorry for the size...


----------



## CasketCase




----------



## Trancelover




----------



## Steinerz




----------



## Steinerz

Super Marshy said:


> Currently.


dat punpun


----------



## 0lly




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## brandini734




----------



## Nylea




----------



## DarthRexor

I have no idea of how to post a big picture, so you ill make it as an attachment


----------



## scooby

+


----------



## Paradise on Earth

@Nylea
Ah the good ol' C++ days. They were some stressful times ... spent hours wondering why the heck I'm getting an error only to realize that I've failed to enter something so simple like a bracket or comma lol 
Unfortunately, I haven't touched programming in years so I've basically forgotten everything :fall

@scooby
Nice Dirk wallpaper. They're gonna be an intriguing team this season- a dark horse to beat the Spurs for the Western Conference.

Anyway here's my desktop


----------



## scooby

Paradise on Earth said:


> @scooby
> Nice Dirk wallpaper. They're gonna be an intriguing team this season- a dark horse to beat the Spurs for the Western Conference.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited to see how the Mavs do this upcoming season. The team become really interesting, adding Parsons and Jameer Nelson. I feel like theres a ridiculous amount of potential offense. And so glad to see Tyson Chandler back. Hopefully they put in a real good season, but the western conference is so tough.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

I have a thing for Britney Spears. This has been my desktop background for 4 years and counting :3 (ignore the messy files in the corner)


----------



## Violet Romantic




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Fat Man

I have know idea how to make it bigger.


----------



## beli mawr

Finally wrote myself a shell script that automatically downloads from apod.nasa.gov every day and sets the image on startup.


----------



## HappyFac3

Wallpaper is a scratch board drawing of mine


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I usually have more games on there but I'm in the middle of fixing my PC and re-installing everything.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## feels

Coops reminding me that everything is gonna be alright.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

feels said:


> Coops reminding me that everything is gonna be alright.


No. Not alright. Your desktop is cluttered and messy. :mum


----------



## feels

cooperativeCreature said:


> No. Not alright. Your desktop is cluttered and messy. :mum


Lol, I kinda like it this way. :b It pretty accurately reflects me as a person. My room is about the same.


----------



## HellCell

I would post, but I could get in trouble with some of the software I have xD


----------



## Arbre

Volcano


----------



## Lorcan

Eggshell said:


> Volcano


Where can I get this one?


----------



## Arbre

Lorcan said:


> Where can I get this one?





http://imgur.com/9tV5C7e


----------



## Lorcan

Eggshell said:


> http://imgur.com/9tV5C7e


Brilliant, cheers.


----------



## spiritedaway




----------



## 3r10n

I like clean desktops ;3


----------



## Blushy

Oh you know.. just some bald pussies..


----------



## SummerRae




----------



## Setolac

SummerRae said:


>


I can't believe people still use Apple products. Cool wallpaper by the way.


----------



## SummerRae

Setolac said:


> I can't believe people still use Apple products. Cool wallpaper by the way.


apple is the best  ty btw

macbook pro baby :mushy


----------



## beli mawr

Setolac said:


> I can't believe people still use Apple products. Cool wallpaper by the way.


I feel the same about Microsoft (as well as Apple), but people will use what works for them, I suppose.

When I was in school, we were taught on Apples, and so everyone wanted one.

Then again that was the ][e.


----------



## Setolac

SummerRae said:


>





beli mawr said:


> I feel the same about Microsoft (as well as Apple), but people will use what works for them, I suppose.
> 
> When I was in school, we were taught on Apples, and so everyone wanted one.
> 
> Then again that was the ][e.


I guess this is how sheep like mentality is moulded in people who worship this product brand. Brainwash them at their developmental years in school so that it would be difficult for them to get out of it. Diabolicaly ingenious I might say.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## musiclover55

Taskbar is vertical and hidden on the left side and my desktop usually looks *worse *because I have 4 'sticky notes' up :lol


----------



## Therin

I CLEANED


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## musiclover55

Ok this looks *a lot* better than my previous pic lol!


----------



## darkhoboelf

Mine has a picture of my hero,Adolf Hitler,on it.


----------



## Marko3




----------



## shykid

Clean desktop


----------



## Hikikomori2014

My wallpaper cycles everyday


----------



## jsgt

Just changed it to this


----------



## Mike555

-Deleted-


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Callsign said:


>


 This is nice until you see her mouth. It's like she asked herself "Is there any way I can mess this picture up? Oh! I got it! I can pose my lips so my mouth looks like something off a blowup doll!"


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is nice until you see her mouth. It's like she asked herself "Is there any way I can mess this picture up? Oh! I got it! I can pose my lips so my mouth looks like something off a blowup doll!"


In other words, a "pout"? :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

*The Manjaro Linux Respin by Matthew Moore Running on my old dell VOSTRO 400*


----------



## Marlon

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> *The Manjaro Linux Respin by Matthew Moore Running on my old dell VOSTRO 400*


wow, that view is gorgeous

I wanna have a picnic on that grass and I dont even like picnics


----------



## Haunty

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> *The Manjaro Linux Respin by Matthew Moore Running on my old dell VOSTRO 400*


I have that same photo as my background currently


----------



## SmartCar

Callsign said:


>


Cute


----------



## ravens




----------



## Ellethwyn

This is the pic i use for my background.


----------



## SouthernTom

Ellethwyn said:


> This is the pic i use for my background.


In my head I imagine you live somewhere like that too.


----------



## Ellethwyn

SouthernTom said:


> In my head I imagine you live somewhere like that too.


In my head I live somewhere like that


----------



## Apathie

I use the standard Win7-desktop background, so nothing exciting there.
I don't know why, but i was never into using custom backgrounds.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Fullsize: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5579100/desktop.png


----------



## Kanova




----------



## Stilla

+ phone















Livin dat pug life


----------



## BAH

Plain White Background


----------



## Boertjie

I don't want to post a pic of my desktop, but here is my current desktop background...


----------



## alexanda

Here's mine.


----------



## beli mawr

^^ hmmm... looks like the Congress


----------



## extremly

Mine


----------



## Kanova

I like to look at what people have on their desktop more than the actual desktop. The things they have there say stuff about them. It is interesting.


----------



## Absolution




----------



## brothersport




----------



## forgetmylife

studio mac i share with my bro


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## dandynamo

Stilla said:


> + phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin dat pug life


You're using an ASUS! I close that standby thing in the top right corner when my laptop boots up. I have no idea what it does so I assume it's wasting memory :b


----------



## Perception




----------



## Alone75

Reinstalled windows 7 x64 again the other day.


----------



## zraktor

i'm a mess


----------



## beli mawr

zraktor said:


> i'm a mess


Proven by your use of Unity. 

j/k man, nice to see another F/OSS user here.


----------



## zraktor

I chuckled at unity. I hate the damn thing. 

So, where's yours man. Show me.


----------



## beli mawr

zraktor said:


> So, where's yours man. Show me.


It was on the previous page. GNOME 3, which although I hated at first, I've grown to love.

At work, we use P4s... I use plain ol' OpenBox so there's nothing really to show.


----------



## To22

I wish I could raise the pic's resolution. Other than the pixels, I love the look. Might get depressing after a while, though:


----------



## Arbre

Zone said:


> I wish I could raise the pic's resolution. Other than the pixels, I love the look. Might get depressing after a while, though:


http://asset-4.soup.io/asset/4511/2095_4491.png

Is this one better? It's the best one I could find in a reverse image search.


----------



## To22

Eggshell said:


> http://asset-4.soup.io/asset/4511/2095_4491.png
> 
> Is this one better? It's the best one I could find in a reverse image search.












Yes, I can definitely use this. With a little bit of photoshop...
Thank you, bro.


----------



## SouthWest

For a 12-inch figure I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## hbk4894

*Post your Desktop*

mine


----------



## foe

I figured out how to screenshot on my phone the other day. See how it works. 

Also, testing out adding attachments through my phone.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm obsessed with Jaclyn Hill, her makeup tutorials are awesome.....I promise I'm 100% straight, lol.


----------



## Mxx1

mine


----------



## will22




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Wheeen you wiiish upon a STAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Memories of Silence

It's probably the most boring desktop here.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Mine


----------



## CWe

Just loved the way this looked


----------



## LeviiStar

Desktop - Work.









Laptop - Play.


----------



## alienjunkie

David Bowie is EVERYTHING


----------



## Citadeel

yeah... i need to clean it up


----------



## Citadeel

alienjunkie said:


> David Bowie is EVERYTHING


me likes :yes


----------



## iCod

Uhh okay,


----------



## Citadeel

humidity said:


> rofl, gotta say though, it looks pretty cool.


thanks! i personally like how you can pretty much see the spot where my browser usually is


----------



## beli mawr

will22 said:


>


Nothing like a simple #! desktop.


----------



## lonerroom

njodis said:


> Soooo, take a screenshot of your desktop and post a picture of it!
> 
> I have no idea what this wallpaper is, but I liked it, so I use it. :lol
> 
> edit: deleted


My desktop background has no desktop picture because it always turns black when it gets the peasles.


----------



## Bbpuff

Just composed a new folder of photos for my desktop background rotation. A few of my favorites:


----------



## Montee

I like to keep it well- organised


----------



## Montee

****, something went wrong and last post didn't have pic attached


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Galilea

Mines Kepler 186-F. Isn't it just pretty??? xD


----------



## imwiththedj




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Drunky




----------



## alienjunkie

Angeeel


----------



## RestlessNative

Kevin001 said:


>


Good God


----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## TheOLDPrince

I updated the OS a while ago and haven't changed anything
completely clean, I like it :stu


----------



## indiscipline




----------



## SmartCar

alienjunkie said:


> Angeeel


Awwwwwwwww, _Kurt Cobain _& his daughter.. that's a cool desktop, where did you find it? & all the desktops here are neat, by the way.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## isolatedforest

My nerdy desktop for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## jchildr

My desktop


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## beli mawr

My current desktop on work PC...


----------



## comoas

i luv doom


----------



## Cepp

I've had this wallpaper for a number of years now.


----------



## Bbpuff

Just got done changing the background and clearing up all of my icons. It's really refreshing seeing this new setup after having my desktop be messy and disorganized for almost a year. I'm really happy with it now. c:


----------



## anonymoususer2

desktop


----------



## imwiththedj




----------



## tehuti88

Tired of the default Windows wallpapers, trying something new.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

Lohikaarme said:


>


Needs more icons


----------



## Lohikaarme

Overdrive said:


> Needs more icons


Nooo! I spent like hours trying to trim down my icons


----------



## Overdrive

Lohikaarme said:


> Nooo! I spent like hours trying to trim down my icons


hehe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Sus y

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


So organized, I wish I was that organized :O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I love how no one is noticing the hot dominatrix in my picture.

Lol.



Sus y said:


> So organized, I wish I was that organized :O


Thank you!


----------



## tehuti88

Lohikaarme said:


>


Pretty!


----------



## Nick Attwell

Lovely sky


----------



## Lohikaarme

tehuti88 said:


> Pretty!


:thanks


----------



## estse

zal.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Lohikaarme

Silent Memory said:


>


You got a Macbook? Nice.



Arbre said:


>


Awesome bg!


----------



## fishstew

I would post a picture of my desktop but since i have 2 desktop machines, 2 raspberry pis, 1 nettop server a laptop, and 3 virtual servers. running various operating systems. it would take too long for me to screenshot them. and 2 of them don't even have desktops they are CLI based.


----------



## fishstew

I changed my mind here you go.










This is my Windows 10 Gaming Rig, the others are my WSUS server, Laptop, Linux Machine, AD Server, DNS/DCHP Server.


----------



## MonkeyMan213

I play a lot of games.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

MonkeyMan213 said:


> I play a lot of games.
> View attachment 111026


Togetic is awesome!


----------



## MonkeyMan213

It's my 2nd favorite Pokemon, so I had to make a cool background for it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

@MonkeyMan213 Awesome!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Jessie203

Here's my baby lol. Thinking of switching back to Linux Mint. Never did get good enough with commands to attempt Arch but that would probably make my life way easier if I just practiced and took the leap.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is my wallpaper, but I haven't thought to change it in years:










desktop has a bit of clutter. I have two folders lying around which are called desktop or something like that where I just shoved stuff that was previously there into to make some room. Yeah my computer is about as organised as any other thing in my life. Not at all.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

(I removed almost everything from my desktop to take this screenshot)


----------



## Slacker




----------



## Nick Attwell




----------



## Cascades

geraltofrivia said:


> (I removed almost everything from my desktop to take this screenshot)


That picture is gorgeous, wow..


----------



## Cascades




----------



## Kilgore Trout

Cascades said:


> That picture is gorgeous, wow..


Thanks.
Yours is nice too.


----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## MCHB

I like it. :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## MCHB

Changed mine again lol. :grin2:


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Fun Spirit

I just changed my desktop wallpaper. I did the dark blue look too long.


----------



## MCHB

Couldn't find the old image I used after upgrading distro's so went with this one lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## rabidfoxes

The ultimate question:


----------



## mgra

Nothing too interesting, lol.


----------



## xyz.unknown

geraltofrivia said:


>


"Why firefox is ****.txt"? Dude you have firefox open and a fox background (that is looking at the file dissapointed) haha, it seems like it is intentional hidden easter egg.

And nice music choice!


----------



## KotaBear96

geraltofrivia said:


>


This is making me feel anxious/ uneasy. I really dont know why.


----------



## KotaBear96

mgra said:


> Nothing too interesting, lol.


Pretty :heart Wow mac looks so different.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

xyz.unknown said:


> "Why firefox is ****.txt"? Dude you have firefox open and a fox background (that is looking at the file dissapointed) haha, it seems like it is intentional hidden easter egg.


Hahaha :haha

I haden't noticed that the fox is looking at the file.

I only use Firefox actually, but I'm not too happy with the way it's been going recently. The story behind that file is that I'm collecting the stuff that I'm dissatisfied with in newer Firefox versions and I'm planning to post it on Firefox subreddit or somewhere similar to both give them a feedback about the **** they're doing to my favorite browser and also get some explanations maybe as to why these things are happening.

Damn I feel bad now. I don't want to disappoint that cute background fox.



> And nice music choice!


Linkin Park is life <3


----------



## BeautyandRage

G


----------



## xyz.unknown

geraltofrivia said:


> Hahaha :haha
> 
> I haden't noticed that the fox is looking at the file.
> 
> I only use Firefox actually, but I'm not too happy with the way it's been going recently. The story behind that file is that I'm collecting the stuff that I'm dissatisfied with in newer Firefox versions and I'm planning to post it on Firefox subreddit or somewhere similar to both give them a feedback about the **** they're doing to my favorite browser and also get some explanations maybe as to why these things are happening.
> 
> Damn I feel bad now. I don't want to disappoint that cute background fox.


So you are the kind of guy that does not fanboy over things and actually point out their weaknesses while using them, I respect that. I haven't used firefox for ages though, too comfortable with chrome right now but I have only just started in web development so I guess I'll look at things more technically very soon.



geraltofrivia said:


> Linkin Park is life <3


:heart


----------



## Suchness

.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

xyz.unknown said:


> I have only just started in web development so I guess I'll look at things more technically very soon.


Nice.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## funnynihilist

^George Carlin?


----------



## Repix




----------



## tehuti88

Something different, the homescreen and second screen of my tablet:




(The empty space on the upper left of the homescreen is meant to be occupied by the _Happy Street_ app, but I've been reluctant to try transferring it from my other tablet yet.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

funnynihilist said:


> ^George Carlin?


Nah it's me in space.
You can see defeat in my face. I have tried to achieve something all my life but I haven't been able to.
I have not given up. But I am not hopeful anymore either.
I continue my efforts, not because I hope I will find the answer, but because it is merely the right thing to do.
I have also seen all sorts of horrible stuff in alien wars.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My laptops have the same wallpaper.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## nosystemd

my desktop is #505078. heres my taskbar and browser:


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Fun Spirit

I made a new Let's Write And Doodle! clipart cover page banner today but I can't use that one for my desktop until I wear my previous design which is this one in the attachment. This is my Winter 2018 banner. My new one is for this Spring. It is nice having my own little design as my desktop.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I made a new Let's Write And Doodle! clipart cover page banner today but I can't use that one for my desktop until I wear my previous design which is this one in the attachment. This is my Winter 2018 banner. My new one is for this Spring. It is nice having my own little design as my desktop.


Hey! You copied my style.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Hey! You copied my style.


I know You were the inspiration

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## discopotato




----------



## nosystemd

@discopotato thats super cute.


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


>


Wow.


----------



## tehuti88

Keyblade said:


>


Are those all Pokemon...?



discopotato said:


>


Awesome. :clap


----------



## discopotato

tehuti88 said:


> Awesome. :clap


Haha thanks, I saw someone else do it and thought it was cool :b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Wow.


Impressed suchii



nosystemd said:


> @discopotato thats super cute.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Windows 10:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Keyblade said:


>


That's a really pretty wallpaper.



discopotato said:


>


Haha awesome.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Repix

Jazz Jackrabbit was such an awesome game! I was seriously frightened by those flying suns. Would scream at them and all.


----------



## Repix

rabidfoxes said:


> @Repix
> 
> Jazz Jackrabbit was such an awesome game! I was seriously frightened by those flying suns. Would scream at them and all.


You're definitely not kidding 

Sweet game! <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not desktop but this is my phone wallpaper:

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/49/4d/8e/494d8e2d6ec7ecda16757d8710ad349e.png


----------



## Suchness

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not desktop but this is my phone wallpaper:
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/49/4d/8e/494d8e2d6ec7ecda16757d8710ad349e.png


Nice. What do you imagine that place is? Ancient Sumer or something?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Suchness said:


> Nice. What do you imagine that place is? Ancient Sumer or something?


It's fanart of Balmora from Morrowind. I like the Dunmer stuff a lot.


----------



## Suchness

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's fanart of Balmora from Morrowind. I like the Dunmer stuff a lot.


Ah ok, I haven't played Morrowind. Reminds me of Aladdin.


----------



## exceptionalfool

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not desktop but this is my phone wallpaper:
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/49/4d/8e/494d8e2d6ec7ecda16757d8710ad349e.png


That appears to be a very alluring red-light district. Hopefully the weather is mild and Mediterranean, with a warm freshly christened air carrying the essence of life in its billowy airy bosom.


----------



## BAH




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Keyblade said:


>


 That's IRT "Run rabbit run" I'm assuming?

If so, pretty cool. And cute.


----------



## roxslide

My laptop desktop bg is extremely boring. It's literally white. I think I accidentally activated the "high contrast" theme for visually impaired people once and I just kept it because I kind of liked it and was too lazy to turn it back. I used to have a concrete texture as my bg before like this

My phone bg:









(art by Mark Ferrari)

I changed it to this one recently. I quite like it. Sometimes when my mind is racing I just stare at it and it calms me down.


----------



## Keyblade

tehuti88 said:


> Are those all Pokemon...?
> 
> Awesome. :clap


Yes but it represents pink floyd  i love that bad!



Kilgore Trout said:


> That's a really pretty wallpaper.
> 
> Haha awesome.


yeppers!



WillYouStopDave said:


> That's IRT "Run rabbit run" I'm assuming?
> 
> If so, pretty cool. And cute.


It's pokemons combined with this pink floyd triangle ^^


----------



## Suchness

My phone lock screen and background.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## MCHB

With the exception of using classic shell as I find the stock windows 10 interface repulsing, my desktop is pretty boring lol!


----------



## MCHB

Which reminds me of a funny story. At work at the time clock on the confuser most people use a bar code reader to enter their employee number into the system. My barcode died ages ago so I just type my employee number in now and then scan the other codes as required. Welp...if you don't have the time clock window highlighted and instead apparently if the scan number coincides with the right desktop key shortcuts it creates a folder. I saw one on the desktop with an employee's number as the folder name. 

"Heh...."

So I clicked on the folder and re-named it "Not porn"

It took management like a month to notice before they deleted the empty folder lol! ^_^


----------



## extremly

I finally cleaned up my laptop:


----------



## andy1984

boring background choice but 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orb

I have Wallpaper Engine cycling through a bunch of wallpapers, so this just one from those.


----------



## Resergence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## either/or

Boring I know but I like to keep it clean.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 148778


What did you dig up with your dinosaur inquiries?


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> What did you dig up with your dinosaur inquiries?


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 148780


Really, it's just for the best.


----------



## zonebox

My Windows 10 main Desktop is a screenshot from second life.










And my Amiga background  (emulated) It is just a picture I had downloaded a few hours ago while looking for one on an older browser.










For Windows, I have a few virtual desktop which I have different backgrounds set to along with a different resolution for each screen, it is pretty cool that way  I like to keep the taskbar at the top, that is something I have been doing for decades now and have gotten used to it. For the Amiga, I am running Amiga Forever on my computer, and have been goofing around with it a bit today so I decided to toss in a screen shot. I think I have posted one to this thread in the past, but that was on my real Amiga so a bit lower resolution with probably 256 colors.


----------



## Orb

I felt compelled to post this here, took me all night to get the home and work monitor combo set up, with pretty much all combinations of hdmi & display port connections.
Needs of tweaking but I'm happy with the monitor set up. Excuse the wires though!










Multi monitor gaming is pretty fun too


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## libraplutonix




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Orb said:


> I felt compelled to post this here, took me all night to get the home and work monitor combo set up, with pretty much all combinations of hdmi & display port connections.
> Needs of tweaking but I'm happy with the monitor set up. Excuse the wires though!
> 
> View attachment 149888


 I see that you are also plagued by the rat's nest of wires that seems to be inevitable no matter what.


----------



## Orb

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see that you are also plagued by the rat's nest of wires that seems to be inevitable no matter what.


That's funny, I forgot about this pic. Set up looks a lot different now (only one UW monitor, desk a lot less cluttered). Still have to sort out the wires tho, haha.


----------



## Folded Edge

The wires can never be tamed. Never I say.


----------



## Paul

libraplutonix said:


> View attachment 150773


I've de-pixelated that one folder and reported you to homeland security for it.

Is that a KDE theme, or using Kdevelop with a different DE?

I don't really interact with my desktop much, I just treat it like any other file manager folder, so it's cluttered with a lot of files I should probably delete:


----------



## Orb




----------



## Folded Edge

This thread kinda freaks me out. My desktop is a mess, it's a collection of "temporally" dumped files and folders.
It is a disorganised disaster, which is the perfect analogy for me.


----------



## Folded Edge

Paul said:


> I don't really interact with my desktop much, I just treat it like any other file manager folder, so it's cluttered with a lot of files I should probably delete:


This 😁


----------



## libraplutonix

Paul said:


> I've de-pixelated that one folder and reported you to homeland security for it.
> 
> Is that a KDE theme, or using Kdevelop with a different DE?


it's LXDE
KDE stuff is too buggy for me to run their whole DE or distro
Krita and Kdevelop are decent tho imho


----------

